# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Turun pikaraitiotien yleissuunnitelma käynnistyy

## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun kaupunginhallitus päätti 5.12.2011 raitiotien yleissuunnittelun käynnistämisestä. 

Turun kh:n päätös 5.12.2011

Käytännössä lähtökohtana ovat raitiolinjat Turun keskustassa Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020 - selvityksen ja Turun seudun rakennemalli 2035 määriteltyihin suuntiin: Kupittaa-Varissuo, Harittu-Kaarina / Lemunniemi, Martti-Majakkaranta-Hirvensalo, Humalistonkatu-Linnakaupunki-Satama, Länsikeskus-Raisio sekä Hepokulta - Runosmäki. Kommentoikaa ihmeessä, mitä suunnitelmissa tulisi huomioida. 

Selvityksen keskeisinä tarkoituksina pidän itse:
- Suunniteltujen kuuden raitiotiehaaran toteutuksen vaiheistuksen valinta: ainakin ensimmäinen, toinen ja kolmas rakennusvaihe
- Niin tarkka yleissuunnitelma, että voidaan valita pääosin toteutettavat linjaukset; joissakin kohdissa voi tietysti jäädä esimerkiksi kaksi eri vaihtoehtoa kaavoitusta varten
- Niin tarkka tieto tilavarauksista, että voidaan käynnistää asemakaavojen ja liikennesuunnitelmien muuttaminen raitiotien toteutusta varten

Aiemmat raitiotietä koskevat selvitykset löytyvät:

Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020 (2009) ja Pikaraitiotie Turun kaupunkiseudulla (2002)

Turun seudun rakennemalli 2035

----------


## 339-DF

Erittäin hieno juttu. Tuossa ei vielä ole kovin tarkkaa aikataulua  aloitus vuoden 2012 aikana. Onko todennäköistä, että yleissuunnitelma on valmis sitten vuoden 2013 puolella?

Tampereella mentiin jo alustavassa vaiheessa aika pitkälle tuon katutilan käytön kanssa. Minusta Khs:n muotoilu tarkoittaa sitä, että Turussa ei edes vielä yleissuunnitelmassa oltaisi noin pitkällä. Kuitenkin tuo katutilan jako ja omien kaistojen osuus, sekakaistojen osuus jne on avainasemassa kun arvioidaan linjan nopeutta ja sitä kautta kustannuksia, houkuttelevuutta ym.

Eli minusta Turun yleissuunnitelmassa pitäisi laatia vähintään Jokerin alustavan yleissuunnitelman tai Treen alustavan yleissuunnitelman tasoisesti tuo radan sijoitus katutilaan. Mieluusti itse asiassa vielä tarkemminkin, lähes liikennesuunnitelmatasolla.

Tampereen kanssa kannattaisi sopia paitsi kalustosta niin myös radan teknisistä ominaisuuksista. No, se on jo melkein sama asia kuin kalusto, koska ratahan määrää millainen kalusto tulee. Mutta ulottumat, rv-kaistan suositus- ja minimileveys, kaarresäteet jne. Jotta voidaan olla varmoja siitä, että mikä käy yhteen kaupunkiin käy sitten myös toiseenkin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

339-DF: Tarkoitus on tehdä saman tasoinen yleissuunnitelma kuin Tampereella tehdään.
Turussa jo Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020 oli likimain Tampereen alustavan yleissuunnitelman tasolla.
On ihan hyvä, että kaupunginhallituksen päätöksessä ei mennä liikaa yksityiskohtiin.

Turussa ero on jossain määrin siinä, että useimmilla raitiosuunnilla ei enää ole samalla tavalla useita vaihtoehtoja auki kuin Tampereella.

Selvitysten pääpaino toki voi olla hiukan erilainen.

Suurimmat auki olevat kysymykset ovat linjaus Majakkarannan ja Hirvensalon välillä, keskustan tarkat järjestelyt, linjaus Nättinummen ja Runosmäen välillä ja Varissuon tarkka linjaus. Rakennemalli 2035:n jälkeen ei ole oikein enää järkeä tarkastella muita kuin Haritun kautta kulkevia Kaarinan linjauksia.

----------


## Eira

Kartassa "Pikaraitiotieverkko vuoden 2020 jälkeen" on 1 vaiheen reitit piirretty olettaen että rautatieasema ja linja-autoasema ovat nykyisillä paikoillaan. Jos suunniteltu matkakeskus rakennetaan, jää Aninkaistenkadun - Aninkaistensillan - Satakunnantien kautta kulkeva reitti liian kauaksi siitä. Toisaalta Aninkaistenkatu on paikoin todettu liian jyrkäksi raitiotielle, sen takia entinen ykkösen raitiolinja rakennettiin erittäin mutkikkaaksi kiertäen jyrkimmät kohdat. 

Jos matkakeskus rakennetaan suunnitellulle paikalle, yksi vaihtoehto olisi että reitti kulkisi Brahenkatua ja Tuureporinkadun risteyksen jälkeen lähes vaakatasossa kulkevaa Brahensiltaa ylittäen eritasona Läntisen- ja Ratapihankadut sekä ratapihan kulkien matkakeskuksen ylätason kautta. Reitin jatkaminen Satakunnantielle olisi haastavampi riippuen ajatellun reitin varrella jo olevista rakennuksista.

Toinen ongelmakohta on Martinsilta ja siinä vastavirtaan kulkeva vaunu. Martinsillan nykyinen leveys vaatisi ylittämisen limiraiteella, joka tuottaisi omat ongelmansa, ja olisi tavallaan ajassa paluuta 1930-lukua edeltäneeseen aikaan. Vaikka sillan ylittäisi yksi linja ja vuoroväli olisi 10 minuuttia, niin tilanne aikataulunsuunnittelijan työpöydältä katsottuna näyttää varsin helpolta, mutta käytännössä Puistokadun pysäkillä oleva vaunu joutuisi jatkuvasti odottamaan että vastaantuleva vaunu ylittää sillan. Tietysti limiraide käy väliaikaisratkaisusta sillan leventämistä odottaessa. Toivottavasti mikään suojelupäätös ei estä Martinsillan leventämistä.

----------


## ultrix

Eikös paluusuunnassa voisi käyttää Myllysiltaa?

----------


## Eira

> Eikös paluusuunnassa voisi käyttää Myllysiltaa?


Miksei, jos ratikka kulkisi Myllytunnelia pitkin. Tällöin tunnelia täytyisi ehkä isontaa. Vaihtoehtoinen reitti olisi koukkaus Itäisen Rantakadun kautta, niinkuin bussit tekevät, mutta tällöin tulisi kaksi suorakulmaista käännöstä lisää Martinsillan reittiin verrattuna.

----------


## ultrix

Tunnelin mitoittava korkeus on 3,8 metriä, ja oletettavasti keskimmäisellä kaistalla noin 4,2 m, mikä on ratikan normaali ulottuma pystysuunnassa. Toisaalta ilmeisesti nykyiset bussit skippaavat tunnelin ja siksakkaavat Martinkadun ja Itäisen Rantakadun kautta jostain syystä?

----------


## Eira

Se jokin syy on Martinkadun pysäkki lähellä Martinsiltaa. Jos bussit ajaisivat suoraan Myllytunnelia, jäisi kahden pysäkin väli kohtuuttoman pitkäksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Hyviä pointteja. Yleissuunnitelman tärkeimpiä tehtäviä on tarkempi keskustan raitiotiejärjestelyjen ratkaiseminen.

1. Martinsilta / Myllysilta
Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020 - selvitystä laadittaessa vanha Myllysilta ei ollut vielä notkahtanut. Martinsillan limitysidea liittyi oleellisesti tähän. Nyt voidaan selkämmin tutkia uuden Myllysillan kautta kulkevaa linjaa ja sen edellytyksiä. 

2. Matkakeskus
Matkakeskuksen ongelma on ollut koko ajan se, että siitä ei ole laadittu toteuttamiskelpoista suunnitelmaa joukkoliikenneterminaalista, joka oleellisesti lyhentäisi vaihtomatkoja nykyisestä. Matkakeskus ja raitiotie voivat toteutua käytännössä samanaikaisesti. Kun suunnitelmaa ei ole ollut, Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020-selvityksessä mentiin Aninkaistenkatua.

----------


## antti

Turulla on näköjään varaa törsätä oikein kunnolla. Viisisataa miljoonaa euroa pikaraitiovaunusysteemiin, huh, huh! Muuten, mikä tekee kahtakymppiä huristelevasta raitiovaunusta pika-sellaisen. Ovatko samaa vauhtia kulkevat bussit sitten pikabusseja. Varissuon ja Pallivahan pieniin kapasiteettiongelmiin muutama lisäbussi olisi varmasti halvempi rarkaisu. Kaksinivelbussitkin maksavat vain murto-osan raitiovaunusysteemiin verraten. Mutta mitäs väliä hesalaiselle on Turun pröystäily, täytyy vain olettaa ettei tämän takia Turussa tarvitse tinkiä koulujen, vanhainkotien tai terveyskeskusten tasosta. Johan tässä ihmettelin uutta kirjastosiltaa, mistä sille käyttäjät.

----------


## hylje

Jopas mitä tekstiä. 

Bussi on toki nopea, mutta se johtuu ennen kaikkea siitä, ettei bussilla ole matkustajia. Täyteen ahdettu bussi matelee matkustajien palvelun vuoksi, ja matelee vielä pahemmin jos busseja lisätään jonoutumiseen saakka. Jonoutuminen tulee jo viiden minuutin vuorovälillä realiteetiksi, joka nykyisillä turkulaisilla runko-osuuksilla on totta. Tästä tiheämmäksi mennessä: suosittelen lämpimästi opintomatkaa Helsingin Jokeri-linjalle ruuhka-aikaan, jossa näkee miten 3min vuoroväli toimii busseilla ja bussipysäkeillä.

Ratikan ei tarvitse ajaa edes kahtakymppiä, että omien kaistojen esteetön kulku ja isojen ovien kautta nopeat pysäkillä käynnit olisivat vastaavaa matkustajamäärää palvelevaa bussiarmadaa nopeampi. Mutta! Nykyaikainen ratikka kiihtyy nopeasti aina valtatienopeuksiin -- nopeammin kuin bussi.

Busseja varten voi tietysti investoida isoihin pysäkeihin, isoihin vaunuihin ja omiin kaistoihin -- mutta miksi, kun samalla rahalla saa suurempia, näkyvämpiä ja mukavampia ratikoita?

----------


## kouvo

Viissatkua miljuunina on kuitenkin aika paljon. Noinkohan Turkkuses päästään koskaan suunnittelupöydältä kuokan varteen?

----------


## 339-DF

> Viissatkua miljuunina on kuitenkin aika paljon. Noinkohan Turkkuses päästään koskaan suunnittelupöydältä kuokan varteen?



Jos Turussa päästään kuokan varteen, ei sinne tarvitse heti puolta miljardia upottaa. Kunhan nyt yleissuunnitelma valmistuu, niin nähdään, millaisissa vaiheissa ratikka kannattaa tehdä ja mitä kukin vaihe maksaa. Tehdään eka vaihe nyt esim. 200 Me hinnalla ja seuraava sitten kymmenen vuoden päästä. Osa vaiheista vieläpä on sellaisia, ettei niitä ole edes tarkoitus tehdä "nyt" vaan vasta maankäytön kehittyessä.

----------


## antti

Olen itse viettänyt kultaisen nuoruuteni Turussa ja aikana jolloin siellä vielä oli raitiovaunuja. Ei ne silloinkaan sen nopeampia kuin bussit olleet. Pikemminkin päinvastoin. Mihinkäs Turun keskustassa nämä raitiovaunukaistat mahtuvat ja laitakaupungilla taas liikenne vetää kohtuullisen hyvin nykyiselläänkin. Jos raitiovaunun nopeuden salaisuus on monissa ovissa ja avorahastuksessa, niin voihan samaa soveltaa linja-autoliikenteeseenkin. Että kannattaako maksaa satoja miljoonia mahdollisesta muutaman minuutin säästöstä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen itse viettänyt kultaisen nuoruuteni Turussa ja aikana jolloin siellä vielä oli raitiovaunuja. Ei ne silloinkaan sen nopeampia kuin bussit olleet.


Maailma on muuttunut sitten kultaisen nuoruutesi. En usko, että Turkuun ollaan suunnittelemassa nuoruusvuosiesi kaltaisen hidasratikan reinkarnaatiota.




> Että kannattaako maksaa satoja miljoonia mahdollisesta muutaman minuutin säästöstä.


Se selviää, kunhan yleissuunnitelma valmistuu.

----------


## tohpeeri

Mistä johtuu, että muualla maailmassa raitioteitä rakennetaan kaupunkeihin missä niitä ei ennen ole  ollut mutta meillä niihin on edelleenkin  aika kielteinen kanta. Minä kyllä toivon raitioteitä Turkuun ehdottomasti - olkoot muut mitä mieltä lystäävät.

----------


## tlajunen

Kyllä raitiotiet ovat modernin eurooppalaisen kaupungin merkki. Ei niitä luultavasti vastusta enää kuin jokunen äänekäs internet-käyttäjä.

----------


## 339-DF

Turusta kuuluu taas jotain: https://vara.yle.fi/article/3-11230182

En oikein osaa tulkita tuota uutista. Siinä siis kaupunginjohtaja ehdottaa jatkosuunnittelua: "Varissuolta Itäharjun Tiedepuiston kautta kauppatorille kulkevan linjan lisäksi uudeksi vaihtoehdoksi tulisi kauppatorilta matkakeskuksen ja Linnakaupungin asuinalueen kautta satamaan suuntautuva reitti."

Onko tämä nyt kaupunginhallitukselle tai -valtuustolle tehtävä esitys vai kaupunginjohtajan omaa ajattelua, joka ei ole osa poliittista valmistelua? En ole jaksanut juuri tätä enää seurata, kun en ole pitänyt hankkeen toteutumista todennäköisenä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Turusta kuuluu taas jotain: https://vara.yle.fi/article/3-11230182
> 
> En oikein osaa tulkita tuota uutista. Siinä siis kaupunginjohtaja ehdottaa jatkosuunnittelua: "Varissuolta Itäharjun Tiedepuiston kautta kauppatorille kulkevan linjan lisäksi uudeksi vaihtoehdoksi tulisi kauppatorilta matkakeskuksen ja Linnakaupungin asuinalueen kautta satamaan suuntautuva reitti."
> 
> Onko tämä nyt kaupunginhallitukselle tai -valtuustolle tehtävä esitys vai kaupunginjohtajan omaa ajattelua, joka ei ole osa poliittista valmistelua? En ole jaksanut juuri tätä enää seurata, kun en ole pitänyt hankkeen toteutumista todennäköisenä.


Kyse on nimenomaan 02.03.2020 Turun kaupunginhallituksen kokouksesta, jossa kaupunginhallitus tullee esittämään Turun kaupunginvaltuustolle seuraavaa:

_Kaupunginvaltuusto päättää, että

- se hyväksyy Turun raitiotien Liitteen 1 mukaisen yleissuunnitelman tarkennuksen jatkosuunnittelun pohjaksi,
- raitiotien toteutussuunnitelmat laaditaan välille Varissuo-Tiedepuisto-Kauppatori ja raitiotien hankesuunnitelmatasoinen yleissuunnitelma välille Kauppatori-Matkakeskus-Linnakaupunki-satama,
- kaupunginhallitus oikeutetaan päättämään yleissuunnitelman jälkeen toteutussuunnittelun käynnistämisestä välille Kauppatori-Matkakeskus-Linnakaupunki-satama,
- pyydetään Raision kaupungilta kanta Matkakeskus-Raisio raitiolinjan toteuttamissuunnitelman laatimisaikataulusta,
- valtion kanssa laaditaan raitiotien suunnittelusta aiesopimus ja valtuutetaan kaupunginhallitus hyväksymään aiesopimus,
- yleis- ja toteutussuunnitteluvaiheen käynnistämisen edellytyksenä on valtion osallistuminen hankkeen suunnittelukustannuksiin erikseen laadittavan aiesopimuksen mukaisesti,
- kaupunki käynnistää hankkeen edellyttämät asemakaavamuutokset,
- raitiotietä varten suunniteltavat asemakaavat valmistellaan niin, että raitiotiereittiä voi liikennöidä myös linja-autolla,
- kaupunginhallitus oikeutetaan perustamaan hankkeen toteuttamista varten hankeyhtiö ja kohdentamaan sille tarvittavat resurssit,
- hankeyhtiö valtuutetaan päättämään hankintamenettelystä ja suunnitelmien laatimisesta,
- yleis- ja toteutussuunnittelun rahoitus huomioidaan seuraavan osavuosikatsauksen sekä vuoden 2021 talousarvion hyväksymisen yhteydessä ja,
- kaupunginvaltuusto tekee lopullisen investointipäätöksen raitiotien toteutussuunnitelman ja vahvistuneen kustannusarvion perusteella._

Turun kaupungin tiedote aiheesta

Turun kaupunginhallituksen esityslistateksti

----------


## Jolittn

Turun raitiotiehankkeen seuraaminen on tosiaan viime vuosina ollut varsin tylsää, sillä aiheesta on tehtailtu selvitys toisensa perään, ja niistä huolimatta laajempi keskustelu on ollut perinteistä jänkkäämistä: onko raitiovaunu 1900-luvun alun teknologiaa, mahtuvatko vaunut Turun "kapeille" kaduille (Turun kaduthan lienevät esimerkiksi Helsingin kantakaupunkiin verrattuna melkoisia kiitoratoja, mutta silti tämä väite toistuu lähes jokaisessa raitiotietä vastustavassa mielipidekirjoituksessa) ja kestääkö Turun talous hankkeen vai onko investointi pois vanhuksilta ja lapsilta. Lisäksi osaa näistä selvityksistä on jouduttu oikomaan uusilla selvityksillä; esimerkiksi vuoden 2018 yleissuunnitelman tarkennus oli selkeästi tarkoitushaluinen dokumentti, jonka tarkoituksena oli osoittaa "superbussiksi" nimetyt kaksinivelsähköbussit yhtä hyviksi mutta huomattavasti halvemmiksi kuin raitiovaunut. Tähän päästiin käyttämällä raitiovaunuille poskettomia kustannuksia, jotka poikkesivat merkittävästi esimerkiksi Tampereen Raitiotieallianssin kustannuksista, ja lisäksi akkusähköbussien kulut arvioitiin iloisesti alakanttiin. 

Viime aikoina tarkemmassa tarkastelussa ovat olleet suunnat Varissuo-Keskusta sekä sen pariksi Keskusta-Raisio, joista on myös laadittu yleissuunnitelmat, mutta nyt ilmeisesti Raisio on kyllästymässä Turun jahkailuun ja haluaa tehdä päätöksiä oman keskustansa kehittämiseen liittyen. Siten yleissuunnitelmaa esitetään tehtäväksi osuudesta Keskusta-Matkakeskus-Satama (Matkakeskus on Linja-autoaseman tienoille mahdollisesti joskus rakentuva yhdistetty rautatie- ja linja-autoasema). 

Tämä on mielestäni sikäli erinomainen päätös, että Varissuo-Keskusta-Satama-akselille osuu huomattava määrä sekä täydennysrakentamispotentiaalia (mm. suuret uudet kaupunginosat Itäharjun vanhalla teollisuusalueella Helsingin moottoritien varressa sekä Sataman suunnalla) että merkittäviä yksityisiä ja julkisia kohteita: sataman lisäksi kaksi rautatieasemaa, linja-autoasema, TYKS, yliopistokampus, AMK-kampus sekä Kupittaan alueen yrityskeskittymä. Uusien alueiden tonttimyynnillä pystyttäisiin kattamaan raitiotien rakentamiskuluja, ja samalla pystyttäisiin rakentamaan uusia tiiviitä alueita, jotka tukeutuisivat raitiotiehen. Oma lukunsa on satama, jonka joukkoliikenne nojaa tällä hetkellä yhteen bussilinjaan, vieläpä siten, että bussit jonottavat samassa letkassa satamaan ajavien henkilöautojen kanssa. Tämä on erityisen ongelmallista, kun sekä aamulla että iltaisin satamassa käy kaksi jopa 2800 matkustajaa vetävää autolauttaa parin tunnin sisällä. 

Tätä keskustelua säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti seuraavana olen oikeastaan positiivisesti yllättynyt, että kaupunginjohtaja Arve on nyt päätynyt tekemään näin selkeästi raitiotietä edistävän kannanoton. En aivan ole perillä kaikesta keskustelusta, mutta ilmeisesti syksyn aikana on väännetty myös talouden tasapainnottamisohjelmasta ja siihen liittyen lähitulevaisuuden investoinneista, ja ilmeisesti näiden suhteen on päästy edes jonkinlaiseen lopputulokseen, kun raitiotie nyt pitkän hiljaisuuden jälkeen nostetaan päätöksentekoon. 

Samaan hengenvetoon on syytä mainita, että esimerkiksi vuonna 2009 päätettyä runkobussilinjastoa ei vieläkään ole saatu toteutumaan. Yhtenä syynä tähän on Toriparkki, jonka rakennustyöt siirsivät käytännössä koko seudun joukkoliikenteen keskustan osalta poikkeusreiteille, eikä runkobusseja ilmeisesti voida tai haluta ottaa käyttöön ennen kuin keskeinen vaihtoasema ja solmukohta Kauppatori on jälleen käytettävissä. Lisäksi mm. onnettomat poikkeusjärjestelyt ovat aiheuttaneet matkamäärien vähenemisen Föli-alueella, mikä puolestaan on aiheuttanut painetta nostaa lipun hintoja. On myös väläytelty mahdollisuutta, että joukkoliikenteen talouden heikkenemisen vuoksi runkobussiuudistukseen jouduttaisiin tekemään kompromisseja - toisin sanoen yksityisautoilun edistämisestä saavat maksaa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät. Toisin sanoen raitiotietä odotellessa ei tosiaankaan kannata pidättää henkeään. 

Loppuun mainittakoon, että nykyisin pääkaupunkiseudulla asuvana en seuraa turkulaista päätöksentekosirkusta kovin tarkasti, joten joidenkin yksityiskohtien osalta olen saattanut erehtyä oikomaan mutkia. Entisen kotikaupunkini asiat tulevat kuitenkin tietooni melko hyvin siellä asuvien sukulaisten ja tuttavien sekä uutismedioiden kautta.

----------


## Makke93

> mahtuvatko vaunut Turun "kapeille" kaduille


Tuosta tuli mieleen, että eilen näin kaksi eri viestiä twitterissä, joissa syytettiin uutisen havainnekuvaa harhaanjohtavaksi, koska sen kohdalla on nykyään kolme kaistaa kun taas kuvaan on ahdettu viisi. Viestejä en enää löydä, mutta kiinnostaisi tietää, mikä paikka havainnekusvassa on, jotta voin itse mitata kartasta kuinka leveä tie todellisuudessa on.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Tuosta tuli mieleen, että eilen näin kaksi eri viestiä twitterissä, joissa syytettiin uutisen havainnekuvaa harhaanjohtavaksi, koska sen kohdalla on nykyään kolme kaistaa kun taas kuvaan on ahdettu viisi. Viestejä en enää löydä, mutta kiinnostaisi tietää, mikä paikka havainnekusvassa on, jotta voin itse mitata kartasta kuinka leveä tie todellisuudessa on.


https://goo.gl/maps/cxnkNCW2UQiCTcMj8

Tässä on 2+3 kaistaa tällä hetkellä. Kieltämättä näyttää, että vähän on otettu vapauksia kaistojen kaventamisessa, että saadaan ratikka samaan poikkariin.

----------


## 339-DF

No nythän alkaa kuulostaa siltä, että Turku saattaa raitsikkansa saadakin! Kiitos Nakkiputka ja Jolittn!




> Turusta kuuluu taas jotain: https://vara.yle.fi/article/3-11230182


Tuo linkki ei kauan elänyt. Tässä uusi: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11230182




> https://goo.gl/maps/cxnkNCW2UQiCTcMj8
> 
> Tässä on 2+3 kaistaa tällä hetkellä. Kieltämättä näyttää, että vähän on otettu vapauksia kaistojen kaventamisessa, että saadaan ratikka samaan poikkariin.


Viisi kaistaa, keskikorokepysäkki ja jalkakäytävät, joista toisella vielä pyörätiekin, näyttää kyllä aikamoisen "luovalta" suunnittelulta. Mitenköhän tuossa on noin päässyt käymään? Kyllähän autokaistoja saa, voi ja pitääkin kaventaa, mutta tuossa on varmaan siirretty rakennusta viisi metriä.  :Very Happy: 

Helsingissä kummastuttaa se, että vasta ihan viime vuosina on alettu ymmärtää, että jos autoille tehdään 3,5 m leveät kaistat ja sitten lätkäistään kauniin karamellin värinen 40-merkki jonnekin tien reunaan, niin ne autot jostain syystä ajavat liian lujaa. Odotan innolla Telakkakadun valmistumista. Sitä sai aika pitkään jumpata ennen kuin sinne saatiin suunnittelija piirtämään kapeammat autokaistat, mutta lopulta näin kävi.

Jostain syystä autokaupunki Espoo onnistuu tässä paljon paremmin. Aika intuitiivisesti voi Espoossa ajella rajoituksia miettimättä. Jos tie näyttää siltä, että 50 on jees, niin todennäköisesti rajoituskin on 50. Ja kun rajoitus on 30, niin ei siellä tee mieli lujempaa ajaakaan, kun on niin kapeaa ja töyssyistä.

----------


## Melamies

> Helsingissä kummastuttaa se, että vasta ihan viime vuosina on alettu ymmärtää, että jos autoille tehdään 3,5 m leveät kaistat ja sitten lätkäistään kauniin karamellin värinen 40-merkki jonnekin tien reunaan, niin ne autot jostain syystä ajavat liian lujaa. Odotan innolla Telakkakadun valmistumista. Sitä sai aika pitkään jumpata ennen kuin sinne saatiin suunnittelija piirtämään kapeammat autokaistat, mutta lopulta näin kävi.


Siis kuka jumppasi?

Tuo suunnittelija pitäisi potkia pois heti ja pysyvästi. Jos bussien ja kuorma-autojen leveys on 2,55 m + peilit, niin eihän järkevä kaistaleveys voi olla vähempää kuin 3,5 m. Kohtaamistilanteet, etenkin mutkissa, joissa vielä esim telibussien pituus tuo omat hankaluutensa, menevät ajotaitokilpailuksi normaalin työnteon sijaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Siis kuka jumppasi?
> 
> Tuo suunnittelija pitäisi potkia pois heti ja pysyvästi. Jos bussien ja kuorma-autojen leveys on 2,55 m + peilit, niin eihän järkevä kaistaleveys voi olla vähempää kuin 3,5 m. Kohtaamistilanteet, etenkin mutkissa, joissa vielä esim telibussien pituus tuo omat hankaluutensa, menevät ajotaitokilpailuksi normaalin työnteon sijaan.


Harmi, ettet voi antaa minulle potkuja, kun en ole Kympissä töissä  :Wink: 

En nyt ehkä sentään ota täyttä krediittiä tuosta itselleni, mutta aika monta kierrosta tuota Telakkakatua suunniteltiin ja aika monta keskustelua kävin useammankin virkamiehen kanssa. Lopputuloksesta tuli hyvä, paljon parempi kuin ensimmäisistä versioista.

----------


## Jolittn

> https://goo.gl/maps/cxnkNCW2UQiCTcMj8
> 
> Tässä on 2+3 kaistaa tällä hetkellä. Kieltämättä näyttää, että vähän on otettu vapauksia kaistojen kaventamisessa, että saadaan ratikka samaan poikkariin.


Turun ratikan kaikki viimeisimmät selvitykset löytyvät seuraavan linkin takaa:

http://www.turku.fi/asuminen-ja-ympa...ja-selvitykset

Sieltä löytyy toisiksi ylimpänä Yleissuunnitelman tarkennuksen liitteet ja siitä alustavat katusuunnitelmat, joista tuonkin katupoikkileikkauksen voisi tarkistaa.

Kyseinen kohta löytyy sivulta 23, ja siinä homma näyttäisi kyllä toimivan.

----------


## hmikko

> Tämä on mielestäni sikäli erinomainen päätös, että Varissuo-Keskusta-Satama-akselille osuu huomattava määrä sekä täydennysrakentamispotentiaalia (mm. suuret uudet kaupunginosat Itäharjun vanhalla teollisuusalueella Helsingin moottoritien varressa sekä Sataman suunnalla) että merkittäviä yksityisiä ja julkisia kohteita: sataman lisäksi kaksi rautatieasemaa, linja-autoasema, TYKS, yliopistokampus, AMK-kampus sekä Kupittaan alueen yrityskeskittymä.


Kyllä, reitin varrelle on tosiaan onnistuttu samaan lähes kaikki kehittämiskohteet, sen kustannuksella, että linjaus kiemurtelee Kauppatorilla ja Puutorilla jokseenkin tehottomasti. Tietysti tuo on perua siitä, että Satakunnantien suunnan linja (Runosmäki / Raisio) on tästä pois, mutta valmius jätettiin. Silti, tuo ensimmäisen vaiheen linja yksin toteutuessaan on melkoisella kiharalla keskustassa.

Tuosta Joukahaisenkadun poikkileikkauksesta voisi sanoa sen verran, että katu on nykyisellään Teknologiakeskuksen ja ammattikorkean kampuksen takapihaa, missä ei todellakaan mitään kummoisia liikennemääriä kulje. Raitiotie mahtuu heittämällä, eikä pyöräkaistastakaan tarvitse tinkiä. Noiden tonttien rakentamisesta on kylläkin esitetty suurisuuntaisia visioita, yli 20-kerroksisia torneja ynnä muuta. Semmoisten toteutuminen on nykyisellään hamassa tulevaisuudessa, kuten on tietysti raitiotienkin. Silti, en olisi katutilan määrästä huolissani. Joukahaisenkatu ei ole merkittävä läpiajoreitti, ja autoliikenne on käytännössä kävelyvauhtia parkkihalleihin tulevia ja meneviä. Teknologiakeskus ja nyttemmin viereen nousseet asuinkerrostalot ovat sillä tavalla tiivis ja urbaani paikka, että autoilijat eivät voi olettaakaan pääsevänsä ajamaan viittäkymppiä, tai edes kolmea, ja näyttävät tyytyvän osaansa ilman suurempaa tuuttailua. Alueella liikkuu suuri määrä opiskelijoita, enimmäkseen muuten kuin henkilöautolla. Parkkitilanne on tällä hetkellä suorastaan pahamaineinen. Monet teknologiakeskuksen työntekijät vuokraavat alueen vanhojen kerrostalojen asukaspaikkoja yksityisiltä asukkailta, jos työnantajalla ei ole tarpeeksi työsuhdepaikkoja maanalaisissa halleissa. Välillä halleihin ei pääse tuntitaksallakaan lainkaan, mikä voi olla vierailijoille ongelma, jos eivät ole tajunneet varata aikaa parkkipaikan etsimiseen. Ts. paikka on täysin oikea joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen - autoiluun sopiva tiheys on jo ylittynyt jokin aika sitten.

----------


## Melamies

> Harmi, ettet voi antaa minulle potkuja, kun en ole Kympissä töissä 
> 
> En nyt ehkä sentään ota täyttä krediittiä tuosta itselleni, mutta aika monta kierrosta tuota Telakkakatua suunniteltiin ja aika monta keskustelua kävin useammankin virkamiehen kanssa. Lopputuloksesta tuli hyvä, paljon parempi kuin ensimmäisistä versioista.


Miten esim nämä kaistaleveydet olivat eri versioissa ja miten versiot paranivat muuten?

----------


## 339-DF

> Miten esim nämä kaistaleveydet olivat eri versioissa ja miten versiot paranivat muuten?


Voi kun muistaisin. Kotikoneella saattaa jotain vanhoja kuvia olla, mutta en jaksa nyt kaivaa. Lähtöasetelma oli kuitenkin autoille 3,5 ja olikohan ratikalle 6,0 vai hiukan enemmänkin. Oli ideoita vanhan kivimuurin ja aidanpätkän säästämisestä, mikä oli aika tilasyöppö, kun kiskot kulkivat vierestä ja ovesta ei olisi mahtunut ulos (turvallisuus). Lopputulos nyt kuitenkin on ratikalle se 6,4 eli minimi ja autoille olikohan 3,3. Siinähän kulkee rinnalla samassa tasossa fillarikaista, ja jossain vaiheessa kyse oli ihan siitäkin, mihin kohtaan kaistaviiva näiden kahden väliin maalataan.

----------


## Eira

Turun Sanomat: Arven raitsikkaesitys kelpaa poliitikoille  keskustan hylkyvaatimus ei saanut muilta tukea Turun hallituksessa (juttu vain tilaajille)

----------


## hmikko

Luemma esitys meni kaupunginhallituksessa läpi äänin 13-1. Kaupunginjohtaja Arve pisti lisäyksen, että asemakaavat on tehtävä niin, että reittiä voi ajaa myös sähköbussilla, ja että rahoituspäätöksen edellytyksenä on 30 % valtion rahaa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Paljoa en ole tätä keskustelua lukenut, mutta näissä viimeisissä kommenteissa on ollut puhetta ajokaistojen leveyksistä. Jos kadulla sallitaan kuorma-ja linja-autoliikenne, niin kyllä liian kapeat kaistat on kamalia. Ja jos on vielä sellainen katu, jossa on parkkipaikkoja, niin tulee lisää ongelmia. Aina on joku parkkeerannut hiukan liian keskelle, tai sitten joku avaa varomattomasti oven. Jatkuvaa tähtäämistä ja sovittamista, että mahtuu linja-autolla ajamaan. Peilien leveys on huomioitava, eikä ajaminen saisi olla ihan senttipeliä. Niin kapeaa on varmaan mahdotonta tehdä, että kaikki BMW/Audi kuljettajat saataisiin ymmärtämään kadulla oleva nopeusrajoitus. Turussa esim. Puutarhakatu on paikoin hankala liikennöidä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Paljoa en ole tätä keskustelua lukenut, mutta näissä viimeisissä kommenteissa on ollut puhetta ajokaistojen leveyksistä. Jos kadulla sallitaan kuorma-ja linja-autoliikenne, niin kyllä liian kapeat kaistat on kamalia. Ja jos on vielä sellainen katu, jossa on parkkipaikkoja, niin tulee lisää ongelmia. Aina on joku parkkeerannut hiukan liian keskelle, tai sitten joku avaa varomattomasti oven. Jatkuvaa tähtäämistä ja sovittamista, että mahtuu linja-autolla ajamaan. Peilien leveys on huomioitava, eikä ajaminen saisi olla ihan senttipeliä. Niin kapeaa on varmaan mahdotonta tehdä, että kaikki BMW/Audi kuljettajat saataisiin ymmärtämään kadulla oleva nopeusrajoitus. Turussa esim. Puutarhakatu on paikoin hankala liikennöidä.


Turun tauti - Puretaan kaupunki jotta saadaan tilaa peltilehmille!

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Turun tauti - Puretaan kaupunki jotta saadaan tilaa peltilehmille!


Älä nyt väännä selvää asiaa. Ei tässä nyt olla vanhoja taloja purkamassa, vaan tekemässä turhan ahtaita katuja. Linja-autolla ei mahdu samalla tavalla, mitä henkilöautolla.

----------


## Eira

> Älä nyt väännä selvää asiaa. Ei tässä nyt olla vanhoja taloja purkamassa, vaan tekemässä turhan ahtaita katuja. Linja-autolla ei mahdu samalla tavalla, mitä henkilöautolla.


Päinvastoin, raitsikkareittien valmistumisen myötä ajaminen tulee väljemmäksi sekä busseille ja henkilöautoille. Tietysti rakentamisaikana voi olla ahdasta, mutta kyllä löytyy vaihtoehtoisia reittejä. "Ahtaat kadut" ovat asiantuntematonta tekstiä, jota ratikan vastustajat mielellään viljelevät.

----------


## Melamies

> Päinvastoin, raitsikkareittien valmistumisen myötä ajaminen tulee väljemmäksi sekä busseille ja henkilöautoille. Tietysti rakentamisaikana voi olla ahdasta, mutta kyllä löytyy vaihtoehtoisia reittejä. "Ahtaat kadut" ovat asiantuntematonta tekstiä, jota ratikan vastustajat mielellään viljelevät.


Jos tarkoitat minun ja Takamoottorin raskaiden ajoneuvojen kuljettajina olevan asiantuntemattomia kaistaleveyksien suhteen, niin uskoisin meillä molemmilla olevan sen verran työuraa takana, että voimme asiasta jotakin sanoakin.

En itse missään tapauksessa vastusta ratikoita, vaan päin vastoin kannatan niitä. Muilla kuin tonttikaduilla on kuitenkin voitava liikennöidä sujuvasti myös raskaalla kalustolla.  Toki ymmärrän, että komprommisejakin täytyy tehdä, mutta jos telibusseilla liikennöidään uusilla kaduilla ja joka kulma on busseissa kohta saanut kolhuja, ei katusuunnittelu ole onnistunut.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Raitiovaunua vastaan en minäkään ole, jos vaan sille on tarve ja talous sen kestää. Kokonaan toinen asia on tämä nykyinen vimma tehdä liian ahdasta liikkua isoilla ajoneuvoilla. Vähän sama, kun että aletaan tekemään 2,20 leveitä kaistoja nykyisille 1,80-1,90 leveille henkilöautoille. Turku on pilattu jo 1950-1970 luvuilla, kun moni kaunis ja arvokas talo on purettu. Sen aikaista ajattelua en ymmärrä ollenkaan. Kauppatorin ympäristö on tuhottu melko totaalisesti.

----------


## Eppu

Vaihteeksi hyviä uutisia Turusta. Jatkakaa samalla linjalla niin hyvä tulee!

Koronavirus hyydytti Turun valtuuston jättämään raitiotien suunnitteluratkaisun pöydälle

----------


## Jolittn

Turun pikaraitiotie eteni juuri toteutussuunitteluun selvin luvuin 49-16. Toteutussuunnitelmat laaditaan Varissuo-Keskusta-osuudelle, yleissuunnitelma Keskusta-Satama-linjalle. Lisäksi kh oikeutetaan siirtymään toteutussuunnitteluvaiheeseen myös Sataman linjan osalta sekä tehdään muita raitiotietä valmistavia toimia, kuten perustetaan hankeyhtiö ja aloitetaan asemakaavamuutosten valmistelu. 

https://www.ts.fi/uutiset/paikallise...on+paatos+4916

----------


## Salomaa

> Raitiovaunua vastaan en minäkään ole, jos vaan sille on tarve ja talous sen kestää. Kokonaan toinen asia on tämä nykyinen vimma tehdä liian ahdasta liikkua isoilla ajoneuvoilla. Vähän sama, kun että aletaan tekemään 2,20 leveitä kaistoja nykyisille 1,80-1,90 leveille henkilöautoille. Turku on pilattu jo 1950-1970 luvuilla, kun moni kaunis ja arvokas talo on purettu. Sen aikaista ajattelua en ymmärrä ollenkaan. Kauppatorin ympäristö on tuhottu melko totaalisesti.


Aiheesta on tosi mielenkiintoinen kirja:

Turun Tauti 
kirjoittanut Hannu Tapani Klami

mielenkiintoinen juttu on tämäkin:

https://www.rakennuslehti.fi/2016/11...i-56-syytetta/

----------


## Eira

> Jos tarkoitat minun ja Takamoottorin raskaiden ajoneuvojen kuljettajina olevan asiantuntemattomia kaistaleveyksien suhteen, niin uskoisin meillä molemmilla olevan sen verran työuraa takana, että voimme asiasta jotakin sanoakin.
> 
> En itse missään tapauksessa vastusta ratikoita, vaan päin vastoin kannatan niitä. Muilla kuin tonttikaduilla on kuitenkin voitava liikennöidä sujuvasti myös raskaalla kalustolla.  Toki ymmärrän, että komprommisejakin täytyy tehdä, mutta jos telibusseilla liikennöidään uusilla kaduilla ja joka kulma on busseissa kohta saanut kolhuja, ei katusuunnittelu ole onnistunut.


En tarkoittanut Melamiestä enkä Takamoottoria, vaan pääasiassa niitä henkilöautojen kuljettajia, jotka aina vetoavat "Turun kapeisiin katuihin".

----------


## Eira

Kuukausi on kulunut valtuuston päätöksestä raitiotien toteutus- ja yleissuunitelmasta. Miten hanke on kuukauden aikana edistynyt, tietysti vallitseva tilanne asettaa omat haasteensa? Kuukausia on vuodessa vain kaksitoista, ja pian alkava kesä lomineen hidastaa kaikkia toimintoja.

----------


## Jolittn

> Kuukausi on kulunut valtuuston päätöksestä raitiotien toteutus- ja yleissuunitelmasta. Miten hanke on kuukauden aikana edistynyt, tietysti vallitseva tilanne asettaa omat haasteensa? Kuukausia on vuodessa vain kaksitoista, ja pian alkava kesä lomineen hidastaa kaikkia toimintoja.


Juurikin viime maanantaina 8.6. Kaupunginhallitus hyväksyi Turun kaupungin investointiohjelman vuosille 2021-2024, jossa Raitiotie-hankkeelle ollaan varaamassa 68,7 milj. euroa. Tästä pienempi osa (en löydä nopeasti, mutta muistaakseni n. 15-4,5=10,5 milj. euroa) on suunnittelu- ja kehitysvaiheen kustannuksia vuosille 2020-2023, ja loput rakentamiskustannuksia, jos rakentamisesta päätetään ja se aloitetaan 2024. 

Samassa kokouksessa on ollut esillä MAL-sopimus, jossa valtio sitoutuu kattamaan 30% eli 4,5 milj. euroa raitiotien suunnittelukustannuksia. Varsinaisten rakentamiskustannusten kattamiseen valtion rahoista palataan vuoden 2023 mal-sopimuksen päivittämisen yhteydessä. 

Linkki pöytäkirjaan, jossa nämä kohdat ovat pykälät 251 ja 265: http://ah.turku.fi/kh/2020/0608016t/welcome.htm

----------


## 339-DF

Katselin tuossa tarkemmin Turun raitsikoiden linjakarttaa ja nyt suunniteltujen linjojen reittejä. Hämmästyttävän pitkältä osalta matkaa kiskot ovat samoilla tutuilla kaduilla kuin ennenkin. Jos kaikki haarat toteutuvat, niin vanhaa kakkosta voisi melkein ajaa sitten jonakin päivänä.

----------


## Ketorin

En tykkää kyllä yhtään nykyisen viimeisimmän suunnitelman mukaisesta linja-autoaseman kuokkauksesta sataman linjalla. Ennenmmin olisin halunnut nähdä Runosmäen tai Raision tai mielummin toki molemmat linjat. Mutta tämä oli se, jo oli poliittisesti mahdollinen. Toivottavasti vielä muuttusi suunnitteluvaiheessa.

Toivoittavasti tulee vielä raideliikenneselvitys. Olen kyllä positiivinen sen suhteen, että aktivistit olvat pitäneet tarpeeksi meteliä duoraitiotie-mahdollisuudesta, jotta raideleveysselvityskin Turun modernin raitioetien suunnittelun historiaan saatanee.

----------


## Eira

Miten osin toteutus- ja osin yleissuunnitelma on edistynyt? Pian on kulunut puoli vuotta valtuuston päätöksestä.

----------


## Eira

> Miten osin toteutus- ja osin yleissuunnitelma on edistynyt? Pian on kulunut puoli vuotta valtuuston päätöksestä.


Vastaus löytyi Turun Sanomista 27.9.2020 Aarne Alameren mielipidekirjoituksesta 'Turussa ei haluta joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä': "... Raitiotiehanke on tälläkin hetkellä pysähdyksissä, kun valtuuston huhtikuisen päätöksen mukaista toteutussuunnittelua ei edelleenkään ole käynnistetty. ..." Toteutussuunnitelman käynnistämisen aloittamiseen saattaa siis mennä vielä vuosia.

----------


## Eira

> Olen itse viettänyt kultaisen nuoruuteni Turussa ja aikana jolloin siellä vielä oli raitiovaunuja. Ei ne silloinkaan sen nopeampia kuin bussit olleet. Pikemminkin päinvastoin. Mihinkäs Turun keskustassa nämä raitiovaunukaistat mahtuvat ja laitakaupungilla taas liikenne vetää kohtuullisen hyvin nykyiselläänkin. Jos raitiovaunun nopeuden salaisuus on monissa ovissa ja avorahastuksessa, niin voihan samaa soveltaa linja-autoliikenteeseenkin. Että kannattaako maksaa satoja miljoonia mahdollisesta muutaman minuutin säästöstä.


Olen myös viettänyt kultaisen nuoruuteni Turussa, ja silloin vielä oli raitiovaunuja. Kyllä raitsikat olivat selvästi nopeampia kuin bussit, sen voi näin jälkeenpäinkin todeta ko. aikojen aikatauluista. Raitsikkakiskot mahtuvat hyvin Turun leveille kaduille muuta liikennettä haittaamatta, ennemminkin sujuvoittamalla, ja laitakaupungilla ruuhkia aiheuttavat mm. henkilöautojonot, sekä saman linjan peräkanaa ajavat täpötäydet bussit. Avorahastus koskee vain raideliikennettä, ei kumipyöräliikettä. Saatetaan muuttaa käytäntöä niin, että yhdenmukaisen käytännön takia avorahastus on mahdollista myös linja-autoissa paikkakunnilla, missä on myös paikallista raideliikennettä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:13 ----------

Turun eilisessä budjettiesityksessä mainitaan mm. että mm. raitsikan vastustajien manaamaa veroäyrin korotusta ei toteuteta, kaupungin taseen ulkopuolisissa investointikohteissa, mm. oman yhtiön alla tapahtuvassa raitiotien kehittämisessä, on kaupunki mukana (TS 20.10.2020).

----------


## laurira

4,5 miljoonaa valtion budjetissa

----------


## 339-DF

> 4,5 miljoonaa valtion budjetissa


Mitä tällä on tarkalleen tarkoitus tehdä? Suunnittelurahaa jo toteuttamiseenko?

----------


## Artsi

> Mitä tällä on tarkalleen tarkoitus tehdä? Suunnittelurahaa jo toteuttamiseenko?


Tietoa asiasta / asioista:
https://budjetti.vm.fi/indox/sisalto...059:1075:1079:

----------


## Eira

WSP on valittu tekemään Turun kaupungin raitiotien yleissuunnitelman välille Satama - Varissuo. Kaupunki haluaa täydentää jo tehtyjä raitiotiesuunnitelmia, parantaa toteutussuunnitteluvalmiutta sekä arvioida raitiotien vaikutukset. Työ alkaa toukokuussa 2021 ja päättyy keväällä 2022. 

https://www.mynewsdesk.com/fi/wsp-fi...DenN5tVZeH70mQ

----------


## Melamies

> WSP on valittu tekemään Turun kaupungin raitiotien yleissuunnitelman välille Satama - Varissuo. Kaupunki haluaa täydentää jo tehtyjä raitiotiesuunnitelmia, parantaa toteutussuunnitteluvalmiutta sekä arvioida raitiotien vaikutukset. Työ alkaa toukokuussa 2021 ja päättyy keväällä 2022. 
> 
> https://www.mynewsdesk.com/fi/wsp-fi...DenN5tVZeH70mQ


Turun kaksi pahinta koronapesäkettä yhdistetään raitiotiellä.

----------


## Eira

> Turun kaksi pahinta koronapesäkettä yhdistetään raitiotiellä.


Ehkäpä korona saadaan voitettua 2029 mennessä.

----------


## antti

Telkkarissa tuli maininta Varissuon asukasluvusta 8000 henkeä. Tällaiselle väkimäärälle 1700 henkeä tunnissa kapasiteetilla toimiva raitiovaunusysteemi, jos raitsikka toimii 18 tuntia vuorokaudessa, tuloksena päivän kuljetuskyky 30000 matkustajaa. Yhden turkulaisen liikennealalla toimivan tuttavan mukaan 2000 matkustajaa on päivän matkustajamäärä Varissuolta yläkanttiin arvioituna. Kun systeemin kerrotaan maksavan 300 miljoonaa eli Turussa se tarkoittaa 450 miljoonaa. Vaikka valtiolta saisi kolmanneksen, niin mahtava määrä maksettavaa jää vieläkin Turun asukkaille. Haluaako turkulaiset, että seuraavat kymmenen vuotta olisivat Turun keskustan kadut aukirevittyjä ja keskustan liikkeistä moni joko lopettaa tai muuttaa johonkin lähiökauppakeskukseen.

----------


## Melamies

> Telkkarissa tuli maininta Varissuon asukasluvusta 8000 henkeä. Tällaiselle väkimäärälle 1700 henkeä tunnissa kapasiteetilla toimiva raitiovaunusysteemi, jos raitsikka toimii 18 tuntia vuorokaudessa, tuloksena päivän kuljetuskyky 30000 matkustajaa. Yhden turkulaisen liikennealalla toimivan tuttavan mukaan 2000 matkustajaa on päivän matkustajamäärä Varissuolta yläkanttiin arvioituna. Kun systeemin kerrotaan maksavan 300 miljoonaa eli Turussa se tarkoittaa 450 miljoonaa. Vaikka valtiolta saisi kolmanneksen, niin mahtava määrä maksettavaa jää vieläkin Turun asukkaille. Haluaako turkulaiset, että seuraavat kymmenen vuotta olisivat Turun keskustan kadut aukirevittyjä ja keskustan liikkeistä moni joko lopettaa tai muuttaa johonkin lähiökauppakeskukseen.


Oma Varissuo-kommenttini oli huonoa huumoria. Vakavasti puhuen, eihän ratikkaa kaavailla pelkästään Varissuota varten.

Toriparkkityömaa on ollut sen luokan haitta Turun keskustassa, että jos se ei tappanut keskustan kauppoja, niin ei sitä tee ratikkatyömaakaan. Katujen tekniikka on joka tapauksessa uusittava jossain kohtaa ja silloin ne revitään auki. Esim Helsingissä Pitäjämäentiellä tehdään ratikkatyömaan aikana katutekniikan uusiminen samaan aikaan.

----------


## Eira

> Telkkarissa tuli maininta Varissuon asukasluvusta 8000 henkeä. Tällaiselle väkimäärälle 1700 henkeä tunnissa kapasiteetilla toimiva raitiovaunusysteemi, jos raitsikka toimii 18 tuntia vuorokaudessa, tuloksena päivän kuljetuskyky 30000 matkustajaa. Yhden turkulaisen liikennealalla toimivan tuttavan mukaan 2000 matkustajaa on päivän matkustajamäärä Varissuolta yläkanttiin arvioituna. Kun systeemin kerrotaan maksavan 300 miljoonaa eli Turussa se tarkoittaa 450 miljoonaa. Vaikka valtiolta saisi kolmanneksen, niin mahtava määrä maksettavaa jää vieläkin Turun asukkaille. Haluaako turkulaiset, että seuraavat kymmenen vuotta olisivat Turun keskustan kadut aukirevittyjä ja keskustan liikkeistä moni joko lopettaa tai muuttaa johonkin lähiökauppakeskukseen.


Ilmeisesti sama antti joka sai Turku-aiheisesta fb-ryhmästä bännit jatkuvien asiattomien kommenttien takia. Tietysti olen voinut erehtyä, jos kaimansa on melkein sanasta sanaan lainannut tekstin.

----------


## antti

Jees, tuolla Raitiovaunu Turkuun - pikana -palstalla ei suvaita jos on eri mieltä, niin sain varmaan aiheelliseti kenkää, enkä sen takia ettei naama miellyttänyt.  Mukamas kommenttini olivat asiattomia, käykääpä itse toteamassa. Taisi olla suurin virhe kun pistin raitiovaunuseuran palstalle pienen videopätkän maailman ehkä yleisimmästä raitsikkatyypistä (KTM-5). Siinä eräshenkilö väitti meikäläisen ihannoivan romuraitsikoita, vaikka ne tosin liikkuivat, vaikka kiskotuskin oli vähän niin ja näin. Liikaa taisi olla kun vastasin jonkun tekevän pienoismalleja romuksi menneistä turkulaisvaunuista, ainakin se kommentti on poistettu. Väitteeni sähkönivelbussin maksavan 15 % raitsikan hinnasta ja kuluttavan energiaa neljäsosan eikä tarvita kiskoja ja raitiovaunuvarikon isoa teknillistä henkilöstöä. Siihen ei osattu kommentoida muuta kuin raitiovaunun isommasta kapasiteetistä johon ihmettelin että Varissuon matkustajamäärän voi helposti todeta kun tunnin verran laskee jollain pysäkillä markustajia. 200 on ylärajoilla kun raitsikka kuljettaisi 1700 henkeä tunnissa. Ja nivelbussin käyttöika 9 vuotta jolloin totesin Budapestissä liikkuvan kokopäivävuoroissa yli 30 vuotiaita Ikarus-nivelbusseja. Ja väitettiin, ettei nivelbussi mahdu pysäkille, niin helpporatkaisu on tehdä vähän pitempi pysäkkialue. Ja väitettiin ettei nivelbussi sovi Turun kaduille, oma jopa kokemusperäinen väite on että helpommin kääntyy mitä telibussi. Ehkä hassuin väite oli että nivelbussin pistekuorma vaatii kalliita lisäinvestointeja. Tosiasiassa nivelbussin ja telibussin akselipainot ovat samat ja jos rengaskoot eivät eroa, niin miten sitten pistekuorma.  Turkulaiset tuskin haluaa aukirevittyä keskustaa seuraaviksi jopa 10 vuodeksi ja tällaisten projektien kustannusarvio tuntuu kasvavan aika reippaasti. Laaksosta taisi kaivella vieläkin 30 vuoden takainen juttu, kun hän esitteli raitiovaunusuunnitelmaa Naantali - Turku ja sanoi matka-ajan olevan 40 minuuttia. Mihin minä totesin bussien kulkevan saman välin 25 minuutissa, olisivatkohan matkustajat riemuissaan.

----------


## Eira

> Jees, tuolla Raitiovaunu Turkuun - pikana -palstalla ei suvaita jos on eri mieltä, niin sain varmaan aiheelliseti kenkää, enkä sen takia ettei naama miellyttänyt.  Mukamas kommenttini olivat asiattomia, käykääpä itse toteamassa. Taisi olla suurin virhe kun pistin raitiovaunuseuran palstalle pienen videopätkän maailman ehkä yleisimmästä raitsikkatyypistä (KTM-5). Siinä eräshenkilö väitti meikäläisen ihannoivan romuraitsikoita, vaikka ne tosin liikkuivat, vaikka kiskotuskin oli vähän niin ja näin. Liikaa taisi olla kun vastasin jonkun tekevän pienoismalleja romuksi menneistä turkulaisvaunuista, ainakin se kommentti on poistettu. Väitteeni sähkönivelbussin maksavan 15 % raitsikan hinnasta ja kuluttavan energiaa neljäsosan eikä tarvita kiskoja ja raitiovaunuvarikon isoa teknillistä henkilöstöä. Siihen ei osattu kommentoida muuta kuin raitiovaunun isommasta kapasiteetistä johon ihmettelin että Varissuon matkustajamäärän voi helposti todeta kun tunnin verran laskee jollain pysäkillä markustajia. 200 on ylärajoilla kun raitsikka kuljettaisi 1700 henkeä tunnissa. Ja nivelbussin käyttöika 9 vuotta jolloin totesin Budapestissä liikkuvan kokopäivävuoroissa yli 30 vuotiaita Ikarus-nivelbusseja. Ja väitettiin, ettei nivelbussi mahdu pysäkille, niin helpporatkaisu on tehdä vähän pitempi pysäkkialue. Ja väitettiin ettei nivelbussi sovi Turun kaduille, oma jopa kokemusperäinen väite on että helpommin kääntyy mitä telibussi. Ehkä hassuin väite oli että nivelbussin pistekuorma vaatii kalliita lisäinvestointeja. Tosiasiassa nivelbussin ja telibussin akselipainot ovat samat ja jos rengaskoot eivät eroa, niin miten sitten pistekuorma.  Turkulaiset tuskin haluaa aukirevittyä keskustaa seuraaviksi jopa 10 vuodeksi ja tällaisten projektien kustannusarvio tuntuu kasvavan aika reippaasti. Laaksosta taisi kaivella vieläkin 30 vuoden takainen juttu, kun hän esitteli raitiovaunusuunnitelmaa Naantali - Turku ja sanoi matka-ajan olevan 40 minuuttia. Mihin minä totesin bussien kulkevan saman välin 25 minuutissa, olisivatkohan matkustajat riemuissaan.


Antin sepustuksen täysiin asiavirheisiin sen enempää puuttumatta, Laaksonen ilmeisesti tarkoitti Turku-Naantali -välin edestakaisen matka-ajan olevan 40 minuuttia. Bussit kulkivat jo 50-luvulla välin 25 minuutissa, pysähtyen melkein kaikilla välipysäkeillä, viitisen minuuttia huilattuaan lähtivät takaisin Turkuun, tai jatkoivat matkaa esim. Käkölään.

----------


## 8.6

> Antin sepustuksen täysiin asiavirheisiin sen enempää puuttumatta, Laaksonen ilmeisesti tarkoitti Turku-Naantali -välin edestakaisen matka-ajan olevan 40 minuuttia. Bussit kulkivat jo 50-luvulla välin 25 minuutissa, pysähtyen melkein kaikilla välipysäkeillä, viitisen minuuttia huilattuaan lähtivät takaisin Turkuun, tai jatkoivat matkaa esim. Käkölään.


Kyllä Kauppatori-Naantali kestää nykyään helposti noin 40 minuuttia suuntaansa ruuhka-aikaan, ja 20 minuutissa ei ajeta edes hiljaiseen aikaan. Reitti ei toki ole suorin mahdollinen.

----------


## Eira

> Kyllä Kauppatori-Naantali kestää nykyään helposti noin 40 minuuttia suuntaansa ruuhka-aikaan, ja 20 minuutissa ei ajeta edes hiljaiseen aikaan. Reitti ei toki ole suorin mahdollinen.


Onko Raision liikennevaloissa joukkoliikenne-etuudet? Ainakin Turun puolella on, ja Naantalissakaan ei tietääkseni joudu pysähtelemään valoissa.

----------


## antti

Mister Eira kirjoitti: "Kyllä Kauppatori-Naantali kestää nykyään helposti noin 40 minuuttia suuntaansa ruuhka-aikaan, ja 20 minuutissa ei ajeta edes hiljaiseen aikaan. Reitti ei toki ole suorin mahdollinen"  Kirjoitin 30 vuoden takaisesta tapahtumasta, jolloin Turku - Naantali -bussilinja tosiaan selvisi 25 minuutissa ja Laaksonen meni vähän noloksi kun totesin raitsikan varttia hitaammaksi. Muuten vain yleistetään kirjoitukseni olevan täynnä asiavirheitä, pystyykö kommentoija yksilöimään niitä. Ja reitin suoruus ei vaikuta tässä vertailussa, kun molemmat oli suunniteltu suunnilleen samaa reittiä kulkeviksi.

----------


## GT8N

> Jees, tuolla Raitiovaunu Turkuun - pikana -palstalla ei suvaita jos on eri mieltä, niin sain varmaan aiheelliseti kenkää, enkä sen takia ettei naama miellyttänyt.  Mukamas kommenttini olivat asiattomia, käykääpä itse toteamassa. Taisi olla suurin virhe kun pistin raitiovaunuseuran palstalle pienen videopätkän maailman ehkä yleisimmästä raitsikkatyypistä (KTM-5). Siinä eräshenkilö väitti meikäläisen ihannoivan romuraitsikoita, vaikka ne tosin liikkuivat, vaikka kiskotuskin oli vähän niin ja näin. Liikaa taisi olla kun vastasin jonkun tekevän pienoismalleja romuksi menneistä turkulaisvaunuista, ainakin se kommentti on poistettu. Väitteeni sähkönivelbussin maksavan 15 % raitsikan hinnasta ja kuluttavan energiaa neljäsosan eikä tarvita kiskoja ja raitiovaunuvarikon isoa teknillistä henkilöstöä. Siihen ei osattu kommentoida muuta kuin raitiovaunun isommasta kapasiteetistä johon ihmettelin että Varissuon matkustajamäärän voi helposti todeta kun tunnin verran laskee jollain pysäkillä markustajia. 200 on ylärajoilla kun raitsikka kuljettaisi 1700 henkeä tunnissa. Ja nivelbussin käyttöika 9 vuotta jolloin totesin Budapestissä liikkuvan kokopäivävuoroissa yli 30 vuotiaita Ikarus-nivelbusseja. Ja väitettiin, ettei nivelbussi mahdu pysäkille, niin helpporatkaisu on tehdä vähän pitempi pysäkkialue. Ja väitettiin ettei nivelbussi sovi Turun kaduille, oma jopa kokemusperäinen väite on että helpommin kääntyy mitä telibussi. Ehkä hassuin väite oli että nivelbussin pistekuorma vaatii kalliita lisäinvestointeja. Tosiasiassa nivelbussin ja telibussin akselipainot ovat samat ja jos rengaskoot eivät eroa, niin miten sitten pistekuorma.  Turkulaiset tuskin haluaa aukirevittyä keskustaa seuraaviksi jopa 10 vuodeksi ja tällaisten projektien kustannusarvio tuntuu kasvavan aika reippaasti. Laaksosta taisi kaivella vieläkin 30 vuoden takainen juttu, kun hän esitteli raitiovaunusuunnitelmaa Naantali - Turku ja sanoi matka-ajan olevan 40 minuuttia. Mihin minä totesin bussien kulkevan saman välin 25 minuutissa, olisivatkohan matkustajat riemuissaan.


Kun en ole (onneksi) nähnyt kuka on rähissyt ja mitäkin naamakirjassa aiheesta, niin tyydynpä kommentoimaan vain yleisellä tasolla asiaa.

Jos puhutaan Turun ratikkahankkeesta, niin KTM-5 raitiovaunuihin liittyvän materiaalin linkkaaminen tai siitä kirjoittelu lähtökohtaisesti ihan turhaa riidan haastamista. KTM-5 kaluston kaltaisia neukkuräähkiä ei varmasti kukaan ole vakavissaan hankkimassa mihinkään länsi-eurooppalaiseen uuteen järjestelmään. Ei tarvitse olla suuri ennustaja arvatakseen, että tällaisesta pelkällä vitsilläkin kirjoittelu aiheuttaa närää, sillä tällainen on helppo tulkita raitikan tarkoitukselliseksi mustamaalaamiseksi. Nuo KTM-5:t luovat ihan kuvaa katsomalla mielikuvan täydestä raadosta, mitä länsi-eurooppalainen raitioliikenne ei ole eikä tule olemaan.  Tästä syystä kannattaa keskittyä siihen, mitä oikeasti ollaan hankkimassa ja millaista tämän päivän ratikkakalusto on. Niinkin kaukaa, kuin vaikka Tampereelta voi linkata materiaalia, jos tällaisen ylipäätään kokee tarpeelliseksi. Se tuskin aiheuttaa riitaa tai närää, kun puhutaan samasta aiheesta.

Vaikea myös nähdä, kuinka aiempien ratikoiden pienoismallit liittyvät Ratikka Turkuun - pikana -ryhmän aiheeseen ylipäätään. Pienoismalleihin liittyen on aivan omat fooruminsa ja keskustelupalstansa.

Olisi mukava nähdä lähdeaineistoon perustuvat laskelmasi bussijärjestelmän elikaarikustannuksista raitiovaunuvaihtoehtoon verrattaessa kun tuotetaan sama palvelu (myös kapasiteetin osalta). Minkä tahansa bussin hankinta on oletettavasti raitiovaunua halvempi, mutta jos vertaillaan saman palvelun tuottamista (kapasiteetti) sekä hankintojen ja käytön elinkaarikustannuksia, on raskaasti kuormitetuilla linjoilla halvempaa rakentaa raitiotie ja operoida sitä, kuin tuottaa palvelu bussein. Juuri tästä syystä Tampereelle päätettiin rakentaa raitiotie, eikä ajaa nivelbusseilla. Yleisesti joukkoliikennejärjestelmissä hankintahinnoilla ei ole niin merkittävää painoarvoa, koska niin suuri osa kustannuksista muodostuu operoinnista ja siinäkin etenkin kuljettajakustannuksesta. Ja juuri tästä syysrä raskaasti kuormitetuilla linjoilla kannattaa ajaa suuren kapasiteetin raitiovaunuilla.

Jos haluaa verrata sähköbussia ja ratikkaa, ei voi väittää, että _ratikka tarvitsee teknistä henkilöstöä_, mutta unohtaa sama busseilta. Kun vertaillaan eri järjestelmähankintoja, lasketaan kulut avoimesti auki ja ne perustuvat seuraaviin kustannusosiin:

PäivähintaTuntihintaKilometrihintaVäyläVarikkoHallinto

Bussiliikenteessä on ollut tapana käyttää vain ensimmäistä kolmea arvoa sekä upottaa loppujen osatekijöiden kustannukset näihin. Jos kuitenkin halutaan verrata eri järjestelmiä keskenään (etenkin sähköbussien tapauksessa), tulee kaikki osa-alueet laskea samalla tavalla esiin tai luvut eivät ole vertailukelpoisia. Könttään niputtamisessa käy myös helposti niin, että laskijalta menevät helposti kinteät ja muuttuvat kustannukset sekaisin, jolloin tulokset ovat tyhjänpäiviäisiä. Tästä syystä vertailu on tehtävä seuraavasti, jos halutaan tulosten olevan oikeellisia ja vertailukelpoisia:

Perinteinen tapa laskea bussiliikenteen kustannukset:

Päivähinta: Vaunupäivä = ajopäivä. Kaluston vuokra, vakuutus, tilavuokrat, omistajatehtävätTuntihinta: Kuljettajien ja liikennetyönjohdon kulutKilometrihinta: Kunnossapito, energiaVäylä: _Sisältyy kaupungin kadunpitoon_Varikko: _Sisältyy päivähintaan_Hallinto: _Sisältyy päivä- ja tuntihintaan_


Raitiovaunulla kustannusosat muodostuvat seuraavasti:

Päivähinta: Kalenteripäivä; Kaluston kuoletus, (vakuutus)Tuntihinta: Kuljettajien ja liikennetyönjohdon kulutKilometrihinta: Kunnossapito, energiaVäylä: Ratajärjestelmän kuoletus, kunnossapito ja hoitoVarikko: Varikon kuoletus ja kiinteistökulutHallinto: Omistajatehtävät

Sähköbusseilla kustannusosat muodostuvat seuraavasti:

Päivähinta: Kalenteripäivä; Kaluston kuoletus, (vakuutus)Tuntihinta: Kuljettajien ja liikennetyönjohdon kulutKilometrihinta: Kunnossapito, energiaVäylä: Erillisväylän ja sähköjärjestelmän kuoletus, kunnossapito ja hoitoVarikko:Varikon kuoletus ja kiinteistökulutHallinto: Omistajatehtävät

Kuten edellisestä voi huomata, sähköbusseilla on yhtälailla kulunsa, vaikka sille erikseen ei tehtäisi infraa. Sen sijaan tätä liikennettä varten tehty erillisjärjestelmä rakenteineen on käytännössä sama asia, kuin raitiovaunuille tehtävä. Tässä kohtaa ei voi kuitenkaan sanoa, että _"sähkö/nivelbusseille riittää nykyinen infra"_, koska näin ei ole. Näitä varten tarvitaan yhtälailla varikko huoltotiloineen sekä latausinfra. Vastaavasti myös sovitetut pitkät pysäkit sekä erillisväylä tarvitaan, jotta kyseessä olisi sama palvelu. Ei nimittäin ole sama asia verrata sekakaistoilla liikennöivää bussia omalla väylällään kulkevaan ratikkaan, koska tällöin asiakkaalle ei toteuteta samaa palvelua, vaan joko vakioaikatauluun perustuva laadukas liikennepalvelu tai hähmäinen ja ajallisesti epäluotettava bussiliikenne muun liikenteen seassa. Tästä syystä myös sähköbussijärjestelmälle on siis tehtävä oma väylänsä ja se on käytännössä samaa kustannustasoa, kuin ratikalle tehtävä väylä.

Mitä tulee bussien käyttöikään, niin jälleen täytyy puhua siitä, mikä on nykykaluston tilanne. Suomeen ei olla hankkimassa Ikaruksen kotikaupungista neukkuaikaista korkealattiakalustoa, vaan jos busseja hankitaan (etenkin sähköbussien saralla), täytyy puhua nykyisistä busseista. Ei voida siis palata KTM-5/Ikarus-aikakauteen.

Dieselbussien käyttöikä on ollut tavanomaisesti kaupunkien sopimusliikenteessä vähän sopimuskaususta ja tilanteista riippuen yleensä 8-16 vuotta. Sähköbusseista ei vielä oikein ole vertailukelpoista dataa, mutta ainakaan Linkkerin autojen osalta tulokset eivät ole olleet mairittelevia, kun osalla niistäkin taival on jo päättynyt kesken mahdollisen käyttöiän.

Sähköbussien jatkon kannalta täysin ratkaiseva asia on akkujen kesto, eli missä vaiheessa uusimisen raja tulee vastaan. Oletettavasti tämä on noin 7-8 vuoden käytön jälkeen (Nantesissa valmistajan takuu akkunivelbussien akkujen kestolle oli 7 vuotta). Tämä on siinä mielessä kriittinen ikä, että operaattorin toimintatapa voi ratkaista, kannattaako ylipäätään tuo ikäiseen autoon enää investoida, vai pistää romuksi. Aika siis näyttää, vaihdellaanko akkupaketteja lainkaan eli tehdäänkö vielä suurempi investointi käyttöiän jatkamiseen (mikä luonnollisesti rasittaa myös autojen loppupuolen käyttötaloutta), vai hylätäänkö autot verrattain nuorena. Jälkimmäinen toimintatapa heikentäisi sähköbussien kannattavuutta entisestään ratikoihin verrattaessa.

Mitä tulee nivelbussien pysäkeihin, ei varsinkaan nykyinen pysäkki-infra sopisi niille pituuden puolesta. Pysäkkejä voidaan toki muokata busseille sopivaksi, mutta Turun yleissuunnitelman tarkennuksessa nämä kulut oli jätetty pois, eli budjettimomentti asialle puuttuu. Pysäkit eivät kuitenkaan ilmaiseksi muutu sopiviksi pidemmille busseille, joten muutostyö on rehellisesti laskettava laskelmiin, jos sellainen ollaan kuitenkin tekemässä.

Nivel-, teli- tai kaksiakselisten bussien akselipainoissa ei ole keskenään ratkaisevaa eroa, mutta moottorin sijoituspaikka tai akkupaketin ratkaisut voivat vaikuttaa enimmäisakselimassaan. Tosiasia kuitenkin on, että edes nykyiset kadut eivät kestä bussien akselimassojen aiheuttamia pistekuormia. Tästä osoituksena on esim. Turussa Hämeenkadun taannoinen asfaltointi, jossa bussipysäkkien rakennekerrokset pettivät verrattain lyhyessä ajassa ja ne jouduttiin asfaltoimaan uudelleen vasta noin kahdeksan kuukauden käytön jälkeen. Katujen rakennekerroksien rikkoontuminen kuitenkin hyväksytään ja katuja sitten säännöllisesti korjaillaan ilmaiseksi verorahoilla. Onhan katuja muutoinkin korjailtu ja paikkailtu tämän tästä Eerikinkadun remontista alkaen. Samoin jo Turun ratioliikenteen lakkautuksen jälkeen ensimmäinen toimenpide oli katujen vahvistaminen, jotta ne kestivät silloiset bussit (tämä luonnollisesti oli jätetty laskemien ulkopuolelle ja veronmaksajat kuittasivat tämänkin katujen uudelleenrakennusprojektin).

Akselimassojen osalta oleellista on ymmärtää, että koko bussin paino kohdistuu muutaman neliösentin alueelle renkaiden maata koskevien pintojen alle. Sen sijaan raideliikenteessä kiskot, pölkyt/kiintoraide ja alusrakenne jakavat yhden akselin painon paljon laajemmalle, kuin kymipyöräkalustossa. Ihan ratatekniikan perusasia on, että akselin alla oleva pölkky ottaa pääkuorman ja kaksi viereistä merkittävän osan tästä kuormasta ja kaksi kauimmaista vielä osan kyseisetä kuormasta. Eli pölkkyradalla yhden akselin kuroma ei rajoitu muutamalle neliösentille, vaan viidelle lähimmälle pölkylle sekä näiden alla olevalle alusraktenteelle. Pinta-alamielessä puhutaan siis helposti useista neliömetreistä. Kiintoraiteella painon jakautuminen on tätäkin lajempaa ja tasaisempaa. Luonnollisesti itse rata ja ratarakenteet painavat myös, mutta laajemman pinta-alan vuoksi yksittäiseen pisteeseen kohdistuva paino on pienempi, vaikka raidekulkuneuvon akselipaino olisi suurempi, kuin bussin vastaava.

Painon jakautumisesta yksinkertainen havainnollistus ovat kenttäradat. Tästä esimerkkinä olkoon vaikkapa tämä kuva Kurjennevan turvesuolta: http://vaunut.org/kuva/55456

Kuten kuvassa näkyy, alue on hyllyvää turvesuota. Kelleen ei varmaankaan tulisi mieleenkään ajaa edes tavanomaisella pakettiautolla tuolla, saatika millään yhtään painavammalla tavanomaisin renkain varustetulla kulkupelillä, sillä todennäköisesti se on hetkessä akseleitaan myöten suossa. Sen sijaan kenttäradalla uskaltaa ajaa usean tonnin akselipainoilla, koska ratarakenteet jakavat painon siten, että rata ja kiskokulkuneuvo eivät uppoa suohon. Tämä täysin sama fysiikka pätee myös kaupungissa, vaikka kadut ovatkin yleensä turvesuota kantavampia. Eli raideliikenteellä pistekuormissa päästään alhaisempiin lukemiin, kuin kumipyöräliikenteessä.

Toinen merkittävä ero kiskoliikenteellä kumipyöräliikenteeseen on suhteessa huomattavasti alempi vierintäsvastus ja siten myös vierintäenergia. Tästä syystä raitiovaunun suurempaa massaa liikuttamaan tarvitaan vähemmän energiaa, kuin raitoivaunua kevyemmän nivelbussin liikuttamiseen. Oleellinen vaikutus lukuihin on pysäkkivälin etäisyydellä, mutta pikaraitiotien pysäkkivälillä sekä kapasiteetilla tarvitaan vähemmän energiaa, kuin saman paikkakilometrimäärän tuottamiseen kumipyöräliikenteellä. Raitiovaunun energiatehokkuutta parantaa entisestään se, että sen lämmitykseen tarvittava energia saadaan käytännössä kokonaan jarrutusenergiasta. 

Turun ja Naantalin välinen matka-aika on taas melko kaukana Turun tämänhetkisestä ratiotien suunnitellusta laajuudesta, mutta busseilla se ei todellakaan ole mikään 25 minuuttia, vaan ennemminkin matka-ajan vaihteluväli voi hyvässä lykyssä olla tuo 25 min. On ihan tavanomaista, että 6/7 bussit kulkevat erittäin epäluotettavasti etenkin ruuhka-aikoina ja matka-aikojen hajonta on suurta. Aivan normaalia on, että vaikkapa Raisiosta kohti keskustaa kulkevat vuorot ovat yhden vuorovälin verran myöhässä ja yleisestikin matka-ajan hajonnat ovat suuria. Nykyinen palvelu on luokattoman epäluotettavaa, mikä entisestään syö sen houkuttelevuutta verrattuna henkilöautoiluun. Raitiotien ensisijainen tavoite ei ole nopeuttaa liikennettä, vaan parantaa palvelutasoa sekä luotettavuutta. Paljon tärkeämpää ihmisille on, että matka-aikaan sekä aikatauluihin voi luottaa, kuin se, että keskellä yötä ylinopeudella ajettu vuoro on oleellisesti nopeammin paikassa x, kuin päivän liikenteen seassa olisi. Tampereella on jo nyt havaittavissa hyvin, mihin ammattimasesti toteutettu järjestelmä pystyy. Raitiovaunut pysyvät aikataulussaan ja liikennöinnin aikatauluun voi luottaa. Tämän näkee jo siitä, että linjan vaunut kohtaavat vakiopaikoissa. Samaa ilmiötä on lähes mahdotonta löytää muusta kaupunkiliikenteen linjasta (pl. raskas raideliikenne). 

Jos joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen aidosti kiinnostaisi Turun seudulla, niin vaikkapa Naantaliin olisi luotu nopea ja vakiominuuttinen palvelu ajat sitten duoratikalla tai lähijunalla. Vielä Naantalin lättähattuliikenteen aikaan matka-aika Turun ja Naantalin välillä oli 22 minuuttia. Turun, Raision ja Naantalin pysähdyksen lisäksi palveltiin tarvittaesssa Pahaniemi, Ihala, Neste, Kerrola, Paikkari, Tammisto ja Luolala. Nykyisellä sähkökalustolla kiihtyvyyksineen ja hidastuvuuksineen päästään varmasti vähintään samaan, todennäköisesti voidaan jopa tiristää yksittäinen minuutti vielä pois ajo-ajasta. Naantaliin olisi siis haluttaessa totetutettavissa nopea ja luotettava raideyhteys, joka on aidosti jopa henkilöautoiluun nähden kilpailukykyinen matka-ajaltaan. Jos siin nopeutta halutaan, kannattaa hyödyntää jo olemassa olevaa rataverkkoa. Se ei kuitenkaan poissulje raitiotien rakentamista Raisioon tai vuorojen ulottamista myös Länsikeskuksen suunnalta Naantaliin, jos näin haluttaisiin.

----------


## antti

Tuon KTM-5 videon lisäsin tosiaan raitiovaunuseuran facebookkiin, mutta se on täysin erillään turkulaisista raitiovaunusuunnitelmista. Ja tämä eräs pienoismallirakentelija syytti meikäläistä, että vertaan KTM-5:ta Turun raitiovaunusuunnitelmiin. Eli mielestäni en ainakaan minä haastanut mitenkään riitaa. Jos sähköbussi maksaa 15 % raitsikan hinnasta niin vaikka 7 vuoden välein uusikin akut tai jopa koko auton, niin 35 vuodessa on kulutettu vasta 75 % raitiovaunun hinnasta. Ja pysäkkien pidentäminen maksaa murto-osan raitiovaunuverkon rakentamiskustanniúksista. Heittoni Budapestin Ikaruksien ikiin oli vain kommentti, kun väitettiin että nivelbussit kestävät 10 vuotta. Huomautukseni pistekuormituksesta tai akselimassoista oli vain toteamus, että ne ovat identtiset teli- ja nivelbusseilla. Siksi vain, että väitettiin muuta. 
Klaus Bremer kirjoitti tällaista blogissaan
 "Vihreät citypyöräilijät kiistävät faktan, että 70 tonnin liikuttaminen tuhlaa neljä kertaa enemmän energiaa kuin 24 tonnin liikuttaminen. 250 matkustajaa kuljettava raitiovaunu (esimerkiksi  Raide-Jokeri, Tampereratikka) painaa 70 tonnia kun 250 matkustajaa kuljettava nivelbussi painaa 24 tonnia.
Neljä kertaa enemmän johtuu siitä, että myös vierintävastus on raitiovaunulla paljon suurempi kuin kumipyörillä  fakta joka johtuu rautapyörien kartio- ja reunarakenteesta ja jonka tutkijat vahvistavat kaikkialla maailmassa."  
Eli vierintävastuksestakin on erilaisia mielipiteitä.
Jos raitiovaunut on suunniteltu liikkumaan samalla vuorotiheydellä kuin bussit, tarvitaan kuljettajiakin saman verran, sen sijaan teknillistä henkilökuntaa reilusti enemmän per kulkine.
Eikä inhimilliseen puoleen ole kiinnitetty juurikaan huomiota, monikohan turkulainen on riemuissaan jos 10 vuotta on taas kadut aukirevittyjä.

----------


## Makke93

> "Vihreät citypyöräilijät kiistävät faktan, että 70 tonnin liikuttaminen tuhlaa neljä kertaa enemmän energiaa kuin 24 tonnin liikuttaminen. 250 matkustajaa kuljettava raitiovaunu (esimerkiksi  Raide-Jokeri, Tampereratikka) painaa 70 tonnia kun 250 matkustajaa kuljettava nivelbussi painaa 24 tonnia.
> Neljä kertaa enemmän johtuu siitä, että myös vierintävastus on raitiovaunulla paljon suurempi kuin kumipyörillä  fakta joka johtuu rautapyörien kartio- ja reunarakenteesta ja jonka tutkijat vahvistavat kaikkialla maailmassa."  
> Eli vierintävastuksestakin on erilaisia mielipiteitä.


Siinä vaiheessa, kun joku väittää että 24 tonnin bussiin eli yksiniveliseen (18m) mahtuu saman verran matkustajia kuin Jokerin(35m) tai Tampereen(37m) ratikoihin, niin pitäisi hälytyskellojen ruveta soimaan.





> Jos raitiovaunut on suunniteltu liikkumaan samalla vuorotiheydellä kuin bussit, tarvitaan kuljettajiakin saman verran, sen sijaan teknillistä henkilökuntaa reilusti enemmän per kulkine.
> Eikä inhimilliseen puoleen ole kiinnitetty juurikaan huomiota, monikohan turkulainen on riemuissaan jos 10 vuotta on taas kadut aukirevittyjä.


Mutta kuka on suunnittelemassa sellaista raitiojärjestelmää, jonka matkustajakuormat hoituvat busseilla samoilla vuorotiheyksillä?

----------


## GT8N

> Tuon KTM-5 videon lisäsin tosiaan raitiovaunuseuran facebookkiin, mutta se on täysin erillään turkulaisista raitiovaunusuunnitelmista. Ja tämä eräs pienoismallirakentelija syytti meikäläistä, että vertaan KTM-5:ta Turun raitiovaunusuunnitelmiin. Eli mielestäni en ainakaan minä haastanut mitenkään riitaa. Jos sähköbussi maksaa 15 % raitsikan hinnasta niin vaikka 7 vuoden välein uusikin akut tai jopa koko auton, niin 35 vuodessa on kulutettu vasta 75 % raitiovaunun hinnasta. Ja pysäkkien pidentäminen maksaa murto-osan raitiovaunuverkon rakentamiskustanniúksista. Heittoni Budapestin Ikaruksien ikiin oli vain kommentti, kun väitettiin että nivelbussit kestävät 10 vuotta. Huomautukseni pistekuormituksesta tai akselimassoista oli vain toteamus, että ne ovat identtiset teli- ja nivelbusseilla. Siksi vain, että väitettiin muuta. 
> Klaus Bremer kirjoitti tällaista blogissaan
>  "Vihreät citypyöräilijät kiistävät faktan, että 70 tonnin liikuttaminen tuhlaa neljä kertaa enemmän energiaa kuin 24 tonnin liikuttaminen. 250 matkustajaa kuljettava raitiovaunu (esimerkiksi  Raide-Jokeri, Tampereratikka) painaa 70 tonnia kun 250 matkustajaa kuljettava nivelbussi painaa 24 tonnia.
> Neljä kertaa enemmän johtuu siitä, että myös vierintävastus on raitiovaunulla paljon suurempi kuin kumipyörillä  fakta joka johtuu rautapyörien kartio- ja reunarakenteesta ja jonka tutkijat vahvistavat kaikkialla maailmassa."  
> Eli vierintävastuksestakin on erilaisia mielipiteitä.
> Jos raitiovaunut on suunniteltu liikkumaan samalla vuorotiheydellä kuin bussit, tarvitaan kuljettajiakin saman verran, sen sijaan teknillistä henkilökuntaa reilusti enemmän per kulkine.
> Eikä inhimilliseen puoleen ole kiinnitetty juurikaan huomiota, monikohan turkulainen on riemuissaan jos 10 vuotta on taas kadut aukirevittyjä.


Sinällään asiasta on aivan turha väitellä niin kauan, kun puhutaan eri asioista.

_Saman palvelun_ tuottaminen ei siis tarkoita sitä, että samalla bussimäärällä tuotetaan sama palvelu, kuin samalla ratikkamäärällä.

_Sama palvelu_ tarkoittaa sitä, eri liikennevälineillä tuotetaan _sama palvelu_ näiden eroista huolimatta. Eli kapasiteetti, esteettömyys, linjan pysäkkiväli sekä pysähdyskerroin kuin myös kaikki muutkin asiat tuotetaan siten, että palvelussa taso on _sama_.

Tosiasiassa tietysti busseilla ei edes teoriassa pystytä tuottamaan _samaa palvelua_, koska esimerkiksi pysäkeillä vaunun ja laiturin välistä rakoa ei saada kumipyöräkalutolla vakoitua raitiovaunua vastaavaksi ilman urabussityyppistä pakko-ohjausta (tyyppiä Essen).

Täysin sama asia koskee kapasiteettia. Raitiovaunua varten, jonka kapasiteetti on 264 henkilöä, tarvitaan yksi kuljettaja. Tuplanivelbussin todellinen maksimikuorma samalla mitoituksella on noin 130 henkilöä, eli 264 matkustajaa ei mahdu yhteen bussiin, vaikka kuinka haluaisi. Toki jos sallitaan jokin mielikuvituksellinen kuormitus, vaikkapa 15 henkeä neliöllä, niin tällaiseen voidaan leikisti päästä. Kuitenkin samalla mitoituksella yhteen ratikkaan mahtuu sitten toista tuhatta henkilöä. 

Koska siis tuplanivelbussejakin käytettäessä bussien (ja niiden vuorovälin) sekä kuljettajien määrä täytyy olla kaksinkertainen ratikkaan verrattuna tuotettaessa _sama palvelu_, ovat bussivaihtoehdon kulut valtavat juuri merkittävästi suuremman kaluston suoritteen sekä operointi- ja kuljettajakustannusten vuoksi. Vaikka bussit saataisiin ilmaiseksi, on todennäköisesti halvempaa rakentaa sekä operoida elinkaaren ajan ratikoita bussien sijaan.

Tosiasiassa kuitenkaan sähköbusseja, varsinkaan erikoisempia ei saa ilmaiseksi. Tuplanivelakkusähköbussin hinta on noin 1,1 miljoonaa ja Tampereen vaunua vastaavan ratikan saa suunnilleen 3,7-3,5 M  hintaan. Bussin hinta on siis vähintään kolmannes, mutta niiden lyhyemmän käyttöiän ja/tai akkujen uusimisen vuoksi samalla elinkaarella tarvittavien bussien hinta muodostuu käytännössä kalliimmaksi, kuin vastaavaa elinkaarta varten ratikkahankinta. Tai jos joltakin valmistajalta saa alelaarista nivelakkusähköbusseja, niin mielellään otetaan linkkiä vastaan hintatiedoista sekä toteutuneista kaupoista.

Vierintävastus ja vierintäenergia ovat sellaisia asioita, mitä ei ratkaista blogikirjoituksilla, vaan ne ovat käytännössä muuttumattomia fysiikan lakeja. Teräspyörän kartiokkuuden tarkoitus on ensisijaisesti toimia maantieliikenteen tasauspyörästöä vastaavana asiana kiskoilla ja puolestaan laipan pitää pyöräkerta kiskoilla. Ne eivät siis muuta mitenkään mystisesti vierintäenergiaa. Aiemmasta johtuen pyöräkerran kehästä vain pieni osa koskettaa kiskoa. Sen sijaan kumipyöräkalustossa renkaiden kosketuspinta tiehen sekä pyörivän renkaan muodon pienestä jatkuvasta muutoksesta johtuen koskettava pinta-ala on paljon suurempi. Samoin renkaan ja tienpinnan laadun vuoksi vierintäenergia on myös huomattavasti suurempi kiskoliikenteeseen verrattuna. Koska 250 henkilön nivelbusseja ei ole olemassakaan, niin ei myöskään ole tällaisia lukuja laskennan perusteiksi.

Sen sijaan ilmiötä kannattaa yrittää ymmärtää käytännön kannalta. Parhaimman käsityksen vierintäenergian erosta saa vaikkapa resiinalla ajamisesta. Kannattaa vaikka joltakin museoradalta vuokrata resiina ja kokeilla ensin ajaa sillä vaikka 1 km rautatiellä ja sitten 1 km maantiellä. Varsin äkkiä huomaa, kuinka valtava ero vierintäenergiassa on kiskoilla tai maantiellä. Tosin maantiellä pääsee tuossakin tilanteessa helpommalla, kun ei ole kumipyöriä luomassa lisää vastusta kulkemiseen. 

Saman voi havaita myös massojen liikuttamisessa kiskoilla tai tiellä. Tasamaalla tai vastamäessä yhtä kiskokalustoyksikköä voi yksi mies liikuttaa kalustoyksikön massasta riippumatta rautakangella tai paaksauskangella. Painavin kalustoyksikkö, jota olen siirtänyt on Tr2-sarjan höyryveturi, joka tenderi ja kattila tyhjänä painaa luokkaa yli 140 tonnia (työkunnossa paino on 166,2 t) ja veturi liikkui vaivatta. Sen sijaan ei tulisi mieleenkään edes yrittää siirtää paljon kevyempää tyhjää puoli- tai täysperävaunua edes tasamaalla asfalkttikentällä. Eikä varmaan moni muukaan siirtäisi, edes voimamies.

Ei ole myöskään sattumaa, että kiskoilla kuljetetaan merkittävästi maanteitä raskaampia kuormia sekä käytetään suurempia akselimassoja. Jos vierintävastus oleellisesti pienemmän sijaan olisi suurempi, ei monessakaan kiskokuljetuksessa olisi järkeä. Kuitenkin juuri pienen vierintäenergian ansiosta massojen liikuttaminen rautateitse on energiatehokasta. Esim. 12.000 kW tuntitehon vetovoimalla (2 x Sr2) vaikkapa 5500 tonnin junan kuljettaminen ei ole juttu eikä mikään. Voi syödä hattuni, jos samoilla kaltevuuksilla joku vetää samalaisen massan maantiellä samantehoisella vetovoimalla. Tai vaikka edes puolet tuosta puolella 6100 kW:n teholla.

Mitä tulee vielä _saman palvelun_ tuottamiseen, niin sitä ei voida tuottaa samalla määrällä busseja, henkilökuntaa ja huoltoja tehdä kuin _saman palvelun_ tuottamisella ratikkajärjestelmässä. Ratikkajärjestelmässä henkilökunnan tarve on _samaa palvelua_ tuotettaessa oleellisesti vähempi. Todennäköisesti myös huoltojen suhteen ratikoissa päästään paljon vähemmällä nivelbusseihin verrattuna, mutta varikko- ja huoltotoiminta ei muutoinkaan ole täysin suoraan verrattavissa teknisten erojen vuoksi.

Inhimillinen puoli on myös hyvin tulkinnanvarainen. Raitiotien vuoksi katuja ei tarvitse repiä vuosiksi auki, eikä varsinkaan kymmeneksi vuodeksi. Tampereellakin hieman paikasta riippuen on nähty, että osuuksien tekoon menee suunnilleen 1-2 vuotta, kaikkein vaikeimmissa paikoissa ehkä 3 vuotta. Kadut ovat siis lopulta hyvin vähään aikaa auki, ja pääosa siitäkin on kunnallistekniikan ja muun uusimista, minkä vuoksi kadut revittäisiin joka tapauksessa auki ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Ja onhan Turussa keskusta ollut sekaisin ja auki jo pidempään toriparkin vuoksi, kuin monin paikoin kadut Tampereella. Kuitenkaan mitään hurmaavaa joukkoitsemurhaa bussien tai henkilöautojen alle ei ole vielä nähty Turussa, vaikka syytä ehkä olisikin ollut.

----------


## antti

Jossain suunnitelmassa oli vuorotiheydeksi raitiovaunulle mainittu 10 minuuttia ja samalla vuorotiheydellä Varissuolta tulee bussi, eikö silloin tarvita suunnilleen sama määrä kuskeja.  Toisaalta kun Varissuolta tulee hyvänä tuntina 200 matkustajaa, niin jos raitiovaunun kapasiteetti halutaan optimoida kysyntään nähden niin pitää vuoroväliksi panna 60 minuuttia ja kieltää kilpailevat kulkuneuvot. 
2 - 3 vuotta on kovin teoreettinen aika Turun raitiovaunun rakentamiseen. Turussa tuppaavat tällaiset projektit tuplaantumaan niin aikatavotteineen kuin kustannuksiltaan. Verinen totuus on, että kun Turussa sähkönivelbussien (ei kaksinivelbussien) liikennöinti kilpailutetaan , niin yhteiskunta säästää satoja miljoonia verrattuna raitiovaunuihin.
HKL:n vuosikertomuksessa 2020 mainitaan teknillisen henkilöstön määräksi 292 ja jos niistä puolet rassaa raitiovaunuja niin karkeasti kun raitiovaunuja on noin 100 niin 1,5 henkilöä per kulkuneuvo. Ja Transdevilla, mistä olen eläkkeellä laskettiin henkilökunnan tarpeeksi 1 per10 autoa. Eli tämä henkilökunnan pienemmästä tarpeesta raitiovaunuliikenteessä.

----------


## Bussimies

> Eli vierintävastuksestakin on erilaisia mielipiteitä.


Vierintävastus ei kyllä ole mielipidekysymys, vaan puhdasta fysiikkaa. Jos tällaisesta lähtee tekemään mielipidekysymystä, ei ole ymmärtänyt asiaa.




> Jos raitiovaunut on suunniteltu liikkumaan samalla vuorotiheydellä kuin bussit, tarvitaan kuljettajiakin saman verran, sen sijaan teknillistä henkilökuntaa reilusti enemmän per kulkine.


Turun yleissuunnitelmassa raitiovaunun vuorotiheydeksi on suunniteltu Tampereen speksejä, eli 7,5 minuuttia, ei 10 minuuttia. Bussien vuorotiheydeksi saman palvelutason takaamiseksi on superbussivertailussa (kaksinivelbussi) suunniteltu 5 minuuttia. Kuljettajia tarvitaan bussivaihtoehdossa siten enemmän. Nämä luvut löytyvät yleissuunnitelmista ja niiden tarkennuksista, joten kannattaa puhua niistä luvuista ja spekseistä, joita on suunniteltu, ei sellaisista, joita ei ole suunniteltu.

Yksikään yksittäinen asia ei ratkaise raitiovaunun tai superbussin paremmuutta laadukkaan joukkoliikennepalvelun järjestämisessä. Kyse on kokonaisuudesta ja pitkän aikavälin ratkaisusta, jossa kaupunkikehitysvaikutukset ovat merkittävä osa investoinnin takaisinmaksua. Nämä ovat oleellisia asioita, kun tehdään laskelmia hyöty-kustannuspanoksen suhteen.

----------


## laurira

Turun raitiotien toteuttamista kannattaa etsiä elokuussa pormestarisopimuksesta.

----------


## antti

Tämäkin juttu liippaa Turun raitiovaunusuunitelmia, kun väitetään sähköbusseja huippukalliiksi.
https://www.bussmagasinet.se/2018/04...onella-bussar/

----------


## ettäjaa

- Sähköbussit ovat kalliita.
antti: mutta elinkaarikustannuksiltaan halvempia kuin diesel-bussit

- Ratikat ovat elinkaarikustannuksiltaan halvempia kuin sähköbussit
antti: MUTTA HANKINTAKUSTANNUKSET

Yritä nyt päättää!

----------


## GT8N

> Jossain suunnitelmassa oli vuorotiheydeksi raitiovaunulle mainittu 10 minuuttia ja samalla vuorotiheydellä Varissuolta tulee bussi, eikö silloin tarvita suunnilleen sama määrä kuskeja.


Ei ole sanottu ainakaan yleissuunnitelman tarkennuksessa, vaan siellä lukee: "Vuoroväli on pääsääntöisesti 7,5 minuuttia mm. helppokäyttöisyyden vuoksi. Superbussilla liikennöidään aamu- ja iltapäivällä ruuhka-aikoina viiden minuutin vuorovälillä. Myöhäisiltaisin ajetaan 15 minuutin vuorovälillä. Liikennöintiaika on arkisin noin kello 5-24 välillä."

Kaksinivelbusseilla tarvitaan siis ratikkaa tiheämpi vuoroväli juurikin niiden pienemmän kapsiteetin vuoksi. Tästä syystä tarvitaan enemmän kuljettajia sekä kalustoa. Suunnitelmissa bussivaihtoehdon kalustomäärä (ja siten myös tarvittavien kuljettajien määrä) on kaikissa esitetyissä vaihtoehdoissa selvästi raitiovaunua suurempi. Esimerkiksi "Pisimmillä linjoilla Raisioon tai Runosmäkeen tarvitaan eniten kalustoa, _13 raitiovaunua tai 23 superbussia"._




> Toisaalta kun Varissuolta tulee hyvänä tuntina 200 matkustajaa, niin jos raitiovaunun kapasiteetti halutaan optimoida kysyntään nähden niin pitää vuoroväliksi panna 60 minuuttia ja kieltää kilpailevat kulkuneuvot.


Pelkästään Varissuon matkustajamäärä on epäoleellinen, kun puhutaan tällaisesta hankkeesta. Kapasiteetin ja kalustokoon määrittelee linjan kuormitetuin osa ja kuormitetuin kellonaika, joka käytännössä tässäkin tapauksessa on ruuhka-ajan maksimikuorma Keskustassa (Varissuon sijaan).




> 2 - 3 vuotta on kovin teoreettinen aika Turun raitiovaunun rakentamiseen. Turussa tuppaavat tällaiset projektit tuplaantumaan niin aikatavotteineen kuin kustannuksiltaan.


Kun kerran modernin raitiotien tekeminen Tampereella osuuksittain on kestänyt tuon verran, niin samoilla järjestelyillä hankkeen pitäisi toteutua samassa ajassa paikasta riippumatta. Vaikea nähdä, että vaikkapa kaupungin intressinä olisi tehdä hanke hitaammin (ja siten kalliimmalla) Tampereeseen verrattuna. Hankkeen toteutumisen kustannukset ja aikataulun ratkaisee käytännössä tilaajaosaaminen. Tampereella allianssimalli on näyttänyt kyntensä, joten mikään ei estä toimimalla samalla tavalla ja samalla jopa alittaa kustannukset sekä hankkeen aikataulutavoite.

Toki asiat voidaan halutaessa myös sössiä, mutta se ei ole raitiotien vaan tilaajan vika. Eihän funikulaarin tai Logomon sillan rakentaminen mennyt pieleen rakennusprojektin tyypin, vaan tilaajaosaamisen sekä valvonnan ja sanktioiden puutteellisuuden vuoksi. Kuitenkaan kaikki Turussa tai maailmalla rakennetut sillat tai funikulaarit eivät ole epäonnistuneet hankkeina, joten onnistumisen tai epäonnistumisen taustalla on käytännössä lopulta vain tilaaja ja tilaajan osaaminen.





> Verinen totuus on, että kun Turussa sähkönivelbussien (ei kaksinivelbussien) liikennöinti kilpailutetaan , niin yhteiskunta säästää satoja miljoonia verrattuna raitiovaunuihin.


Yleissuunnitelman tarkennuksessa puhutaan ainoastaan kaksinivelbusseista. On siis aivan turhaa tuhaa puhua vaikka yksinivelbusseista tai mistään muustakaan, mitä ei ole edes suunnitelmissa hankkia. Aiheen vierestä heittelyllä ei ole arvoa tässä tilanteessa.

Näkisin myös mielelläni tuollaisen laskelman, jossa lähtötiedot ja laskentamenetelmät kuvataan avoimesti ja näiden pohjalta todistetaan bussien kustannukset "satoja miljoonia" halvemmaksi. Niin kauan kuin tuollaista laskelmaa ei ole näyttää, tällaisilla heitoilla ei ole mitään katetta.





> HKL:n vuosikertomuksessa 2020 mainitaan teknillisen henkilöstön määräksi 292 ja jos niistä puolet rassaa raitiovaunuja niin karkeasti kun raitiovaunuja on noin 100 niin 1,5 henkilöä per kulkuneuvo. Ja Transdevilla, mistä olen eläkkeellä laskettiin henkilökunnan tarpeeksi 1 per10 autoa. Eli tämä henkilökunnan pienemmästä tarpeesta raitiovaunuliikenteessä.


HKL vastaa kaikesta metro- ja raitioliikenteen kalustosta sekä infrasta, joten jo tämän vuoksi henkilöstön määrä ilman työtehtäväkohtaista erittelyä ei kerro mitään siitä, mitä se olisi jossakin toisaalla. Samalla tavalla vaikkapa Göteborgin raitioliikenteen tai Tukholman tunnelbanan henkilökunnan pohjalta ei voi laskea Lundin raitioteiden henkilöstön määrää. 


Jälleen kerran vasta järjestelmän (eli verkon ja vaunumäärän määrittelyn) jälkeen voidaan arvioida, mikä on todellinen henkilöstön tarve eri tehtävissä. Tampereen toteuman pohjalta voi jollakin tasolla arvoida, mutta sielläkin kalustomäärä sekä ratapituus ovat jo nyt Turkua suuremmat, joten sekin lähtökohtaisesti menee yläkanttiin Turkuun verrattaessa. Tästäkin huolimatta varikolla ei pyöri mitään valtavaa porukkaa muutaman vaunun ympärillä, vaan käytännössä kunnossapito-ohjelman, muun kunnossapidon (esim. kolari/ilkivaltakorjaukset) ja päivittäishuollon tehtävien vaatima henkilömäärä, joka ei muutaman raitiovaunun järjestelmässä ole kummoinen.





> Tämäkin juttu liippaa Turun raitiovaunusuunitelmia, kun väitetään sähköbusseja huippukalliiksi.
> https://www.bussmagasinet.se/2018/04...onella-bussar/


Yleisesti polttoaineiden hinnat tuskin ovat ainakaan halpenemassa, joten on sinänsä ihan järkeenkäypää, että sähköllä operointi voi jatkossa kaikesta huolimatta tulla elinkaarella halvemmaksi. Tästä tosin ei sähköbussien lyhyen käytössäolon vuoksi vielä voi osoittaa toteumiin perustuvana faktana ainakaan Suomessa. Vasta ensimmäisten sähköbussien mennesä romuksi, nähdään mikä hinta sitten oli todellisuudessa elinkaarella. Eri asia on sitten lasketaanko kustannnuksia ylipäätään (kun kvartaalien ylittävät asiat eivät enää tunnu yhtiöitä tai organisaatioita sen suuremmin kiinnostavan) tai uutisoidaanko aiheesta näyttävästi, varsinkaan jos tulos ei ollutkaan mairitteleva tai mieluinen.

Epäilen suuresti, että ainakaan Linkkereillä elinkaaren kulut olisivat mitenkään tulleet halvemmiksi. Käytännössä jo säännöllisesti tarvittu korvaava kalusto nollaa saavutetut hyödyt. Lisäksi latausinfraan on hakattu melkoisia summia, mutta autojen suoritteet ovat olleet poikkeuksellisen alhaisia kaupunkibusseille. Esim. pari viikkoa sitten 4 - 4,5 vuotiailla Linkkereillä suoritteet ovat olleet heikkoja: XNV-338:lla oli vain 39.462 km taulussa. ZLP-615, ZLP-623 ja XNV-303 olivat sentään taittaneet matkaa edes 67.000-182.700 km. Luvut ovat todella vaatimattomia, kun vertaa dieselbusseihin, joissa vastaavat lukemat saavutetaan hetkessä.

Mutta edellinen ei nyt ihan suoranaisesti edes liity Turkuun, vaan sen osalta täytyy keskittyä tehtyihin suunnitelmiin. Turun yleissuunnitelman tarkennuksessa kalustosta sanotaan bussien osalta näin: "Superbussien on tässä suunnitelmassa oletettu olevan noin 25 metriä pitkiä kaksinivelisiä busseja, jotka liikkuvat sähkövoimalla. Kaluston kapasiteetti on matkustusmukavuuden huomioivalla mitoituksella noin 90110 matkustajaa (teoreettinen välityskyky 4 hlö/m2 seisomapaikkamitoituksella 130150 henkilöä). Istumapaikkoja on noin 4560 sisustusvalinnoista riippuen. Matkustajakapasiteetti kasvaa telibusseihin verrattuna käytännössä seisomapaikkojen suuremman määrän vuoksi. Sähköbussitekniikka on vielä nuorta ja kehittyy nopeasti erityisesti akkujen osalta. Raportin kirjoitushetkellä linjan 1 sähköbussipilotin luotettavuudessa on ollut puutteita Turussa".

Raportissa kuvattuja busseja ei suoraan edes saa minkään tehtaan hyllyiltä, vaan kyseessä on kallis erikoiskalusto, jonka hinnaksi varovasti arvioitiin 1,1 M .

----------


## antti

Pistin tuon ruotsalaislinkin kun joku väitti muuta. Ja tällaista väitettä kuten henkilö ettäjaa kommentoi :"Ratikat ovat elinkaarikustannuksiltaan halvempia kuin sähköbussit" en varmastikaan ole väittänyt. Miten voisivatkaan, jos raitiovaunut maksavat monta kertaa busseja enemmän, niin millä tahansa elinkaarimitalla kalliimmaksi tulee. Turun Sanomat teki tutkimuksen turkulaisten raitiovaunukannatuksesta, niin 62 % ei, 14 % eos ja 24 % jaa. Jopa vihreillä oli jaa ja ei äänet yhtä isoja eli 45 % sekä eos 10 %. Perussuomalaista vastusti 80 % ! Eli turkulaiset ovat jo kyllästyneet alituisiin työmaihin, missä kadut revitään auki vuosiksi

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Pistin tuon ruotsalaislinkin kun joku väitti muuta. Ja tällaista väitettä kuten henkilö ettäjaa kommentoi :"Ratikat ovat elinkaarikustannuksiltaan halvempia kuin sähköbussit" en varmastikaan ole väittänyt. Miten voisivatkaan, jos raitiovaunut maksavat monta kertaa busseja enemmän, niin millä tahansa elinkaarimitalla kalliimmaksi tulee. Turun Sanomat teki tutkimuksen turkulaisten raitiovaunukannatuksesta, niin 62 % ei, 14 % eos ja 24 % jaa. Jopa vihreillä oli jaa ja ei äänet yhtä isoja eli 45 % sekä eos 10 %. Perussuomalaista vastusti 80 % ! Eli turkulaiset ovat jo kyllästyneet alituisiin työmaihin, missä kadut revitään auki vuosiksi


Oletko kuullut käyttökustannuksista? Ratikan käyttökustannukset ovat edullisemmat kuin kaksinivelbussin, ja ratikka kestää huomattavasti pidempään kuin kaksinivelbussi, minkä seurauksena elinkaarikustannukset ovat matalammat.

----------


## antti

Mr. juhotyyppi kirjoitti: "Oletko kuullut käyttökustannuksista? Ratikan käyttökustannukset ovat edullisemmat kuin kaksinivelbussin, ja ratikka kestää huomattavasti pidempään kuin kaksinivelbussi, minkä seurauksena elinkaarikustannukset ovat matalammat".
Perustuuko tämä väite tietoon vai tunteeseen? Jos raitiovaunu maksaa monta kertaa bussia enemmän, niin millä matematiikalla se saadaan edullisemmaksi edes käyttökustannuksiltaan. Eräs tuttuni on HSL:n pomoja ja hänen mukaan raitiovaunun paikkakilometri maksaa kaksinkertaisesti busseihin verraten.

----------


## Bussimies

> Mr. juhotyyppi kirjoitti: "Oletko kuullut käyttökustannuksista? Ratikan käyttökustannukset ovat edullisemmat kuin kaksinivelbussin, ja ratikka kestää huomattavasti pidempään kuin kaksinivelbussi, minkä seurauksena elinkaarikustannukset ovat matalammat".
> Perustuuko tämä väite tietoon vai tunteeseen? Jos raitiovaunu maksaa monta kertaa bussia enemmän, niin millä matematiikalla se saadaan edullisemmaksi edes käyttökustannuksiltaan. Eräs tuttuni on HSL:n pomoja ja hänen mukaan raitiovaunun paikkakilometri maksaa kaksinkertaisesti busseihin verraten.


En ole Mr. juhotyyppi, mutta jälleen pitäisi tietää, millaisista spekseistä puhutaan, jotta voidaan vertailla. Ei voida vertailla vaan yleisesti busseja ja ratikoita, vaan pitää verrata keskenään vertailukelpoista palvelua. Siis superbussia 5 min vuorovälillä ja pitkää raitiovaunua 7,5 min vuorovälillä. Turkuun ei ole suunnitteilla Helsingin kantakaupunkiratikoiden tyyppistä nykymittapuulla hidasta raitiotiejärjestelmää suht lyhyillä vaunuilla, vaan Tampereen tyyppinen järjestelmä pitkillä vaunuilla. Paikkakustannukset ovat näillä keskenään aivan eri. 130 matkustajaa per kulkine tuottaa eri paikkakustannuksen kuin 260 matkustajaa per kulkine. 

Ei hyödytä tuijottaa HSL:n tilastoa HSL:n ratikka- ja bussiliikenteen spekseillä, kun suunnitellaan Föli-alueen ratikka- ja bussiliikennettä Fölin spekseillä. Tietoa kannattaa silloin etsiä sellaisista paikoista, joissa on Föli-alueelle suunnitellun kaltaista liikennettä ja kalustoa. Tampere on ratikan osalta oikeampi vertailukohde. (Super)bussiliikenteestä vertailukohtaa pitää etsiä ulkomailta.

----------


## hylje

Ratikan paikkakilometrit Helsingissä ovat suhteellisen kalliita, koska ratikoita ei ole muualla kuin hitaan ja kalliin kilometrin ydinkeskustassa. Vastaavasti bussien suoritteessa on paljon nopeaa ja tehokasta kilometriä pitkin moottoriteitä ja lähiöiden kokoojakatuja. 

Yhtä lailla meillä voisi olla nopeita ratikoita lähiöihin ja matelevia keskustabusseja, jolloin keskustelupalstoilla varmaan olisi kestoaiheena että miksi bussit ovat niin kalliita.

----------


## Makke93

HSL ei ole vuosiin julkaissut erikseen kulkumuotokohtaisia suoritteita, mutta ne ovatkin olleet Toiminta- ja taloussuunnitelmien lopussa https://hslfi.oncloudos.com/kokous/2021100-3-8485.PDF, sivu 66 eteenpäin

Enää ei tarvitse argumentoida 10 vuotta vanhoilla luvuilla, eikä HSL-pomokaverien juoruilla.




> Vastaavasti bussien suoritteessa on paljon nopeaa ja tehokasta kilometriä pitkin moottoriteitä ja lähiöiden kokoojakatuja.


Ja tätä puoltaa se, että 2017-2018 kun Länsiväylän moottoritiebussirihmasto vaihtui metron liityntäliikenteeseen bussien infra- ja liikennöintikustannus matkustajakilometriä kohden kasvoi 45% 0,25:stä 0,36:een

Sen jälkeen ratikkakilometri ei olekkaan enää ollut kuin vajaa 50% kalliimpaa. Nousua kohden bussiliikenne olikin sitten 62% raitioliikennettä kalliimpaa ennen Hämeentien rakentamisen poikkeusreittejä ja koronaa.

----------


## laurira

Turun pormestarisopimuksessa sanotaan

"Raitiotien kustannus- ja kannattavuussarvion pohjalta tehdään päätökset kaupunkikehityksen kannalta merkittävästä joukkoliikenneratkaisusta."

eli päätös tällä valtuustokaudella kaupunkikehityksestä ?

----------


## laurira

Raitiotielle laaditaan Turun ilme

"Turun kaupunki laatii parhaillaan raitiotien yleissuunnitelmaa välille Satama-Matkakeskus-Kauppatori-Varissuo. Suunnittelu perustuu kaupunginvaltuuston keväällä 2020 tekemään päätökseen. Yleissuunnitelman tavoitteena on täydentää aiempia raitiotiesuunnitelmia, parantaa raitiotien toteutussuunnitteluvalmiutta sekä arvioida raitiotien vaikutuksia."

https://www.turku.fi/uutinen/2021-09...aan-turun-ilme

----------


## laurira

Turun raitiotie vuorovaikutus syksyllä 2021

"Kysely oli auki 27.9.-17.10.2021.
 Kyselyn markkinointi: tiedote, kaupungin sähköiset kanavat, aluefoorumit
 Kyselyyn tuli 1 018 vastausta.
 Kyselylinkki oli avattu vastaajien toimesta 3 333 kertaa, eli noin 1/3 kyselylinkin avanneista vastasi
kyselyyn.
 Kyselyssä kaksi tehtävätyyppiä
 Vastaajia pyydettiin valitsemaan esimerkkikuvista miljöötyypeittäin kuvia, jotka kuvasivat parhaiten katuympäristöä,
jollaista vastaaja haluaisi nähdä tulevaisuudessa Turun raitiotien varrella.
 Vastaajia pyydettiin vastaamaan kaupunkikuvaa, turvallista ja sujuvaa liikkumista sekä kaupunkiympäristön
kestävyyttä ja muutoksensietokykyä koskeviin väittämiin.
 Lisäksi oli mahdollisuus jättää avointa palautetta."

https://www.turku.fi/sites/default/f...o_15112021.pdf

----------


## laurira

Turun raitiotie Oy:n  perustamisesta 

"Hankkeessa ollaan siirtymässä yleissuunnitelmatasosta hankkeen tekniseen suunnitteluun, joka on edellä mainitusti kohdennettu kaupunginvaltuuston kirjauksilla hankeyhtiön toteutusvastuulle. Valtuusto on lisäksi varannut tarkoitusta varten määrärahan kaupungin investointiohjelmaan. Kaupunginvaltuuston hyväksymän MAL-sopimuksen 20202031 mukaan Turun kaupunki käynnistää raitiotien suunnittelun ja valtio osoittaa 30 %:n ja enintään 4,5 miljoonan euron avustuksen raitiotien yleis- ja toteutussuunnitteluun."

https://ah.turku.fi/kh/2022/0131003l/4584299.htm

----------


## laurira

Näin kävi 

"Turku perustaa yhtiön valmistelemaan raitiotietä. Turun kaupunginhallitus hyväksyi hankeyhtiön perustamisen äänestyksen kautta äänin 10-3, yksi tyhjä"

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12295978

----------


## Bussimies

Turun raitiotiehankkeen yleisuunnittelun tarkennusten tarkennusten tarkennusten tarkennuksessa on edetty vaiheeseen, jossa satamaVarissuo -raitiotien reittivaihtoehtojen suunnitelmaluonnokset on julkistettu kommentoitaviksi. 

Ydinkeskustassa reittivaihtoehtoja on kolme: 

1) Kauppatorin ohi Eerikinkatua Humalistonkadulle ja sieltä satamaan
2) Kauppatorin itälaitaa Kauppiaskadun, Maariankadun, Aninkaistenkadun ja tulevan matkakeskuksen kautta Läntiselle pitkäkadulle, josta edelleen satamaan
3) Haaroitettu vaihtoehto, josta toinen kuten vaihtoehdossa 1, ja toinen kuten vaihtoehdossa 2, mutta vain tulevalle matkakeskukselle saakka. Sieltä reitti voisi jatkua tulevaisuudessa Raision/Runosmäen suuntaan.

Tuomiokirkon edustalle on tuotu uusi alavaihtoehto, jossa esitetään vaihtoehtoisena ratkaisuna raitiotien linjaamista Tuomiokirkkotorin poikki oikaisten. Edelleen vaihtoehtona on myös Uudenmaankadun ja Hämeenkadun risteyksen kautta kulkeminen.

Varissuon päätepysäkiksi vaihtoehtoja on nyt tuotu arvioitavaksi kolme:

a) Lyhyt reitti Varissuon liikekeskukselta lähiön itäreunaan Pelttarinkadulle
b) Pidempi reitti liikekeskukselta lähiön itäreunan kautta alueen luoteiskulmaan saakka Orminkadun kohdalle
c) Pisin reitti, joka kiertää liikekeskukselta lähiön itä- ja pohjoisreunan kautta alueen läntiseen kulmaan saakka Kraatarinkadun kohdalle.

Mielipiteitä perusteluineen on mahdollista esittää Turun kaupungin kyselyssä, joka on avoinna 8. toukokuuta asti.

https://www.turku.fi/uutinen/2022-04...usvaihtoehtoja

https://kerrokantasi.turku.fi/raitiotie

----------


## 8.6

Eikö matkakeskuksen pysäkkiä saada lähemmäksi junalaitureita? Jos ei, niin mielestäni voisi luopua koko matkakeskushankkeesta, koska pitäisin sujuvaa vaihtoa ratikkaan tärkeämpänä. Etenkin lähijunaliikenteen myötä rautatieaseman merkitys on moninkertainen linja-autoasemaan verrattuna. Lähes kaikkiin linja-autoasemalta lähteviin paikallis- ja seutuliikenteen busseihin pystyy vaihtamaan myös Kauppatorilla, kun Kauppatorin remontti on valmis. Monet linjat on vain väliaikaisesti siirretty Puutorille.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Eikö matkakeskuksen pysäkkiä saada lähemmäksi junalaitureita? Jos ei, niin mielestäni voisi luopua koko matkakeskushankkeesta, koska pitäisin sujuvaa vaihtoa ratikkaan tärkeämpänä. Etenkin lähijunaliikenteen myötä rautatieaseman merkitys on moninkertainen linja-autoasemaan verrattuna. Lähes kaikkiin linja-autoasemalta lähteviin paikallis- ja seutuliikenteen busseihin pystyy vaihtamaan myös Kauppatorilla, kun Kauppatorin remontti on valmis. Monet linjat on vain väliaikaisesti siirretty Puutorille.


Eikös tuo pysäkki ole ihan uuden matkakeskusrakennuksen kulmalla? Siitä pääsee kätevästi sisään ja liukuportaita pitkin asemasillalle.

----------


## EVhki

> Eikö matkakeskuksen pysäkkiä saada lähemmäksi junalaitureita? Jos ei, niin mielestäni voisi luopua koko matkakeskushankkeesta, koska pitäisin sujuvaa vaihtoa ratikkaan tärkeämpänä. Etenkin lähijunaliikenteen myötä rautatieaseman merkitys on moninkertainen linja-autoasemaan verrattuna. Lähes kaikkiin linja-autoasemalta lähteviin paikallis- ja seutuliikenteen busseihin pystyy vaihtamaan myös Kauppatorilla, kun Kauppatorin remontti on valmis. Monet linjat on vain väliaikaisesti siirretty Puutorille.





> Eikös tuo pysäkki ole ihan uuden matkakeskusrakennuksen kulmalla? Siitä pääsee kätevästi sisään ja liukuportaita pitkin asemasillalle.


En ole kovin paljoa asemanseudun suunnittelua seurannut, mutta googlaamalla löytyi esim. juttu, jonka mukaan rautatieaseman toiminnot muuttavat Logomonsillalle, joka on tulevan aseman toisessa päässä, eikä sen kohdalla ole pysäkkiä suunnitelmissa. Toki matkakeskuksesta kaiketi yhteys laitureille tulee, mutta onko noilla asematoiminnoilla asian kannalta jotain merkitystä? Ja toki, mitä asematoimintoja enää isommin on jäljellä? Jutun mukaan kuitenkin valtion olisi tarkoitus rakentaa juuri sinne asematoiminnot.

Muutenkin kyllä pidän erityisesti tuota koukkausta siksakkina matkakeskuksen ohi vähän kummallisena, jos nopeaa ratikkaa halutaan.

----------


## ettäjaa

> En ole kovin paljoa asemanseudun suunnittelua seurannut, mutta googlaamalla löytyi esim. juttu, jonka mukaan rautatieaseman toiminnot muuttavat Logomonsillalle, joka on tulevan aseman toisessa päässä, eikä sen kohdalla ole pysäkkiä suunnitelmissa. Toki matkakeskuksesta kaiketi yhteys laitureille tulee, mutta onko noilla asematoiminnoilla asian kannalta jotain merkitystä? Ja toki, mitä asematoimintoja enää isommin on jäljellä? Jutun mukaan kuitenkin valtion olisi tarkoitus rakentaa juuri sinne asematoiminnot.


Tästä on jostain syystä ihan mahdottoman vaikea löytää mitään tietoa, mutta tässä dia-esityksessä on ainakin jotain. Dioilta 12, 16, 18 ja 21 löytyy joitain kuvia.

Logomonsillasta ymmärtääkseni tulee sekundäärinen sisäänkäynti uuden matkakeskuksen auetessa. Ennen sitä se on kai aseman ainoa sisäänkäynti.

Lisätäänpä vielä tällainen lainaus Turun kaupunkisuunnittelujohtaja Timo Hintsaselta:



> Hintsanen myöntää, että matkakeskusta, elämyskeskusta ja valmistunutta siltaa ei ole suunniteltu kokonaisuutena. Ne ovat erillisiä palasia, jotka on liimattava yhteen.
> 
>  Siltaa on järkevää hyödyntää mahdollisimman täysimääräisesti, jopa ehkä enemmän kuin aikaisemmin ajateltiin. En pidä ollenkaan välttämättömänä, että enää tarvitaan muita siltoja ratapihan yli matkakeskuksen kohdalla.


Joten on kai näköjään myös mahdollista, ettei matkakeskuksen kohdalle tulisikaan toista siltaa. Toisaalta mikä tekee matkakeskuksesta silloin matkakeskuksen eikä vain uutta bussiasemaa?

----------

